# Attention New Bluelighters!  Tell Us Where You're From! *** VOTE HERE! ***



## felix

*ATTENTION N00BS: PLEASE MAKE A NEW THREAD INTRODUCING YOURSELF, DON'T POST IT HERE!!!*

If you come here on a Friday or Saturday night, you get an EXTRA special welcome, fuelled by my drug of choice for the night. 

You know it makes sense. %) 

And that reminds me - I have the power to make this a sticky. I may well abuse my powers to make it so, so let's see what happens.  

So stop lurking, and tell us something about yourself, and where you're FROM!!! 

I love you all, regardless.


----------



## Beatlebot

See, what you need to do, is make some kind of poll


----------



## felix

I have made it so mistress, thanks for the idea! :D


----------



## Jabberwocky

Damnit i accidentaly clicked 'Europe' instead of the UK.


----------



## felix

Right, you're barred. OOT!  :D


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hey i've just noticed the word 'Moderator' is now in bold, did you do that yourself?


----------



## felix

Heh. No, one of the admins must have just done it. All the mods have it now, I see.


----------



## Beatlebot

That's the way!

I'm not new but I voted anyway :D


----------



## hoptis

Something tells me research scientists and penguins in Antractica are a bit too busy studying the polar caps or waddling about to find a mate to be taking drugs and posting about it on BL.


----------



## duck_racer

Felix the mod.

With power comes responsibility, young spidey.


----------



## Slay

Hugs from Asia.


----------



## felix

hoptis said:
			
		

> Something tells me research scientists and penguins in Antractica are a bit too busy studying the polar caps or waddling about to find a mate to be taking drugs and posting about it on BL.


Well... we just don't KNOW, do we? This might be just the thing they need to come out of lurkitude. I can't think of anything better to do in Antartica than take drugs and go on the internet, but maybe that's just me. :D 



			
				duck_racer said:
			
		

> Felix the mod.
> With power comes responsibility, young spidey.


*bows* Thank you sensei. But I was not informed about the requirement for responsibility?



			
				elektra said:
			
		

> Hugs from Asia.


I know I suck for putting the whole of Asia into one tiny little radio button, but I just thought I had to draw the line somewhere, you know? Where about in Asia?


----------



## Slay

^^ Very close to europe.


----------



## Slay

felixdahousekat said:
			
		

> Heh. No, one of the admins must have just done it. All the mods have it now, I see.



Hey we want bold "bluelighter" titles too.


----------



## felix

elektra said:
			
		

> Hey we want bold "bluelighter" titles too.


Let me have a think about that. Ummm... NO!


----------



## Slay

.


----------



## duck_racer

felixdahousekat said:
			
		

> *bows* Thank you sensei. But I was not informed about the requirement for responsibility?



No I just wanted to get a spiderman quote in there  

If you haven't tried it yet start using the moderators private washroom facilities. Although watch out for the diamond encrusted loo seats they can cut your arse if you're not careful


----------



## WarmRushes

Hi to you!

I'm from Newcastle, please to be here!


----------



## felix

^ Thanks you two! 



(Pffffffttttt, took you long enough to notice...   )


----------



## aivlys

Hello everybody, I'm from Holland and just posting here now to check my new avatar


----------



## SardonicNihilist

^nice, the first actual greenlighter to post in this thread.  Saweet!!!


----------



## c0wpat

aivlys said:
			
		

> Hello everybody, I'm from Holland and just posting here now to check my new avatar



Hiro!, that avatar is super schweeet!

Did you'z make it?


----------



## aivlys

Just found out I didn't post right here since I'm not a bluelighter yet %) 

But on my way to becoming one...


----------



## Slay

*go asia go*

gee, with this poll, we clearly see that, americans DO really like gettin high


----------



## felix

^ Where about in Asia are you elektra?

I'd love to know who voted for 'other', and where they are. I'm pretty sure I covered all the bases.


----------



## Slay

felixdahousekat said:
			
		

> I'd love to know who voted for 'other', and where they are. I'm pretty sure I covered all the bases.



well I wonder is there any bluelighter in Antartica lol


----------



## Slay

heyyyyy antartican blue/greenlighters, where are youu pls vote


----------



## felix

I'm more interested in who voted for 'Other'. Who was it? The Man in the Moon? Buck Rogers? Darth Vader? 

I might see if I can bribe/blackmail an admin to tell me. And if I find out that person doesn't live in 'Other', there will be TROUBLE!


----------



## cakehead

So how come the uk is no longer in europe?

Have you taken us to a better place?

Are you our new leader


----------



## MaryJaneBurns

*I like your level of expression when it comes to LOVE!*

Love is meant to propagate in a  R O B U S T  fashion...sweet


----------



## tambourine-man

cakehead said:
			
		

> So how come the uk is no longer in europe?


Because we don't have anything to do with Johnny Foreigner.


----------



## felix

cakehead said:
			
		

> So how come the uk is no longer in europe?
> 
> Have you taken us to a better place?
> 
> Are you our new leader



1. I would have loved to have listed every country in the world, but unfortunately you can only list a certain amount of options.  

2. Yes  

3. YES


----------



## Slay

felixdahousekat said:
			
		

> I'm more interested in who voted for 'Other'. Who was it? The Man in the Moon? Buck Rogers? Darth Vader?



lol 
arabian peninsula?
i'm not sure where it belongs tho


----------



## ctrlphreak

LOL not about Americans liking to get high, some of us just liek the company and love learning how they work


----------



## hypnogogia

Im from Brisbane, Oz. 

It is bloody cold right now, like 10 degrees (acclimatisation is a bitch!) so i just had to put on a jumper


----------



## rollmodule

can i count hawaii as other?


----------



## felix

Not unless you've had a revolution and declared your independence. 

Sounds like a good idea to me. :D


----------



## We_come1

felixdahousekat said:
			
		

> I'd love to know who voted for 'other'



Someone with the right idea, a Yacht and international waters.


----------



## drug_wench

ah well, im not new, but i havent bn here in aaaages (feels like ages anyway)
im in auckland, new zealand
and no, that is not part of australia!!!!


----------



## m4dd0g

^ Welcome back Mz Wench


----------



## cunninglinguist

Well i joined on Sunday, but that was still a continuation of Saturday night.
Aussie guy here. Found this site through a friend who is one of the Australian moderators. A very sexy moderator at that. Any way, there is some great stuff here and I hope to contibute as much as i can.


----------



## felix

A 'sexy' Aussie moderator, you say???

*racks brains*



AHHH!!!!! It must be Raz!

Welcome to Bluelight! :D


----------



## lyric65

Hey everyone! I join a few weeks ago.  I'm 27 and from Tx (1 hr west of Ft.Worth) I actually just moved back from living in the Seattle area to Panama City Beach, it's kinda nice to be back in my home state.


----------



## Vanilla Blunt

Australians all let us rejoice, for we are not drug free 

Hi!


----------



## psillocybin

another United States.


----------



## Kimmy.R

Hi. Haven't been here (bluelight) long, I am really enjoying it so far though. Ta for all the useful info! I'm from Queensland, Australia.


----------



## backlash43

What up kids?  been reading threads, thought I might interject understanding into some of the questions asked.


----------



## jackofhearts

hi there, just bigging up the newcastle (UK) posse.

although ill be back in sheffield from sunday so ill give sheffield a big shout out too.


----------



## JoeyFromNC

yay


----------



## daydreamer

high folks i live in fort lauderdale florida usa
been too long since i took a good trip 
looking for trip tickets 
if ya have what i lookin for please contact me


----------



## RavenousBlonde

jane143 said:
			
		

> _I am new here from asia._



Welcome to Bluelight, Jane!  :::waves from the US:::

You should make a new post and say hello.    For some reason, the stickies in the forum are always overlooked.  8(


----------



## smashdang

Sup everyone?

I just joined this site tonite cos i think its pretty killer.
Im from perth australia, drugs cost too much here,
But drugs are my favorite past time,
so im looking foward to sharing experiences and info
with trippers around the world.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

smashdang said:
			
		

> Sup everyone?
> 
> I just joined this site tonite cos i think its pretty killer.
> Im from perth australia, drugs cost too much here,
> But drugs are my favorite past time,
> so im looking foward to sharing experiences and info
> with trippers around the world.



Hi there!  Welcome to Bluelight from across the pond.  

You should make a formal intro in NMI...let us know more about you!


----------



## Karaboudjan

I voted!


----------



## felix

I am delighted to see you resisted the temptation to vote for Antartica. I'm proud of you. %)


----------



## B9

^Hm NZ, Greenland, Fiji, Zanzibar, Seychelles, Sakhalin (probably covered by asia but debatable) Iceland ,Falklands , Galapagos Islands, oh i cannot be bothered to continue with this bloody night shift eh ?8)


----------



## Slay

^^ hey why english people use "bloody" - i'm not really suer about it tho but i guess its like "fucking" or "damn" or something like that


----------



## pyrrhicvictory

Ich war in Amerika geboren und wohne aktuell in Pennsylvania, aber ich bin ein Sohn von Deutschland, mein Vaterland und Hoffnung, dort bald zu bewegen. Ich bin ein Amerikaner durch Geburt, aber ein Deutscher am Inneren

Gibt es irgendwelche anderen Leute hier, wer Deutsches sprechen?


pyrrhicvictory


----------



## MadShroomer

*hrm even though the domain is .ru*

the majority are american.
Glad to see our tru FRIENDS are not facists biggots and are willing to expande the global ecconomy. I'M DRUNK ON ALCOHOL AND PRESCRIPTION BENZODIAZEPINES/AMPHETAMINES


----------



## MadShroomer

psillocybin said:
			
		

> another United States.


hey i know you ( and you know me hopefully)
W"HAT UP DAWG,
How comeyou got all this high class status and i'm just a low life n00b 
I'm not a NOOB
I'm DMcG LOOK IT UP ON EROIW->experimental chemicals-> I WAS THE FIRST to notice the OPERATION WEBTRYP and notify Erowid to get a screen shot (strange the screen shot looks the smaeona n apple and ibm.)
I've been in the game back when you could google "anything" and get a result supplier with credit card access.
I miss the goodold days of free acess but if THE MAN wants to make itt his way the I say ok.
I have my FRIENDS and I have recognized my ENEMIES
If you are not my Friend or Enemy you are in the red zone and I don't know you.
This is bad for buisness.
Now Adlut SWIM! THAT is a good example of proper buisness.
Ok have to go into work with the slamander genetic stock center (we don't HURT the animals, we CLEAN and CARE and FEED the ENDANGERED species).
Have a HAPPY HIPPY TRIPPY HOLIDAY!


----------



## RavenousBlonde

^^^  We don't discriminate.    We were .nu, now we're .ru, but we're still Bluelight!


----------



## RavenousBlonde

pyrrhicvictory said:
			
		

> Ich war in Amerika geboren und wohne aktuell in Pennsylvania, aber ich bin ein Sohn von Deutschland, mein Vaterland und Hoffnung, dort bald zu bewegen. Ich bin ein Amerikaner durch Geburt, aber ein Deutscher am Inneren
> 
> Gibt es irgendwelche anderen Leute hier, wer Deutsches sprechen?
> 
> 
> pyrrhicvictory



Sorry my friend, but I know enough German to tell you that most people here speak English on the boards.    Have you visited EADD?  There may be some native Germans there.  :D


----------



## felix

zophen said:
			
		

> ^Hm NZ, Greenland, Fiji, Zanzibar, Seychelles, Sakhalin (probably covered by asia but debatable) Iceland ,Falklands , Galapagos Islands, oh i cannot be bothered to continue with this bloody night shift eh ?8)


Aye, you must have been bored, smartarse! 

You're only allowed so many options on a poll, and the last option is 'Other', thereby covering anywhere that was missed out!!! :D 

Sakhalin Island is part of Russia but would be in Asia. (Just beside Japan.)

I was offered a job there last year, but I turned it down. (Thankfully.)


----------



## pyrrhicvictory

Blonde - I know. It was just a question I was throwing out there. I speak english quite fluently, or so I am told at least.

pyrrhicvictory


----------



## Tritoch

Are you sure this is the correct use of the word "vote"?


----------



## WildLtn

I'm in Southern California. Inland Empire to be exact. Nice to see people from other countries though.


----------



## party with care

Sydney, Australia



			
				BingoBango said:
			
		

> I'm from Perth, Western Australia... supposedly the most isolated city in the world...


 apparently it is so...


----------



## Miss Peks

Just thought I'd be a pest and vote, even though I'm not new.


----------



## Shambles

Hello, all. I just signed up today after reading about your site in a magazine article - very interesting. Another UK member here, Wales to be precise - best 'shrooms in the UK .


----------



## Puddito

pompey, uk, home to the cheapest drugs in the uk apparently


----------



## Green_Butterfly

Anyone from San Antonio Texas?


----------



## sunsolunar

Helloooo from the Southern Highlands, NSW Aus!


----------



## Anna

Hello, 

from the good ole' USA!!!


----------



## FireRazor

Canadian, eh. (such an over used line)


----------



## sxyleo881

USA here


----------



## AndyChrist

I'm Canadian.

And it's been a long time since I was a greenlighter.

Kinda feels good, like going back to your old primary school to pick up a few missing credits.  Or to pick up teachers.  Or whatever.  Babble.


----------



## Miss Anthropic

Another USA peep here.  According to the poll, it seems we really enjoy our drugs on this side of the pond...


----------



## richss

USA here, wow more from usa than all the others combined.


----------



## Banditos

Well, hi, i'm from the UK...


----------



## Banditos

Been a member before, but had to start all over again......................   8)


----------



## Banditos

From the North East of England to be a bit more precise anyway.


----------



## Aestasis

*hi*

hi all. this site is pretty kewl i have to say.


----------



## Paskis

Finland. Dark and cold.


----------



## EpsilonKias

*Reads 2 of the 4 pages and just skips ahead to post.*

Amerika. Amerika... >.<

I hate living in Indiana, So boring and dull and all of the good events are in Ohio and Illinois.


----------



## hello katie

Greetings from the central west in new south wales, australia!


----------



## HeAvYm3t41

*haha*

USA BYATCH!!!!


----------



## StagnantReaction

Where's the North Pole?


----------



## Pathogen

I live, work, and play in Washington, DC. (chocolate city, dark city, digital community, power city, district of corruption, other various nicknames) I LOVE it around here. There is never a shortage of things to do. 

I lived all over South Florida before moving here. Ft Lauderdale, Miami, Wellington, Greenacres, Boynton Beach, Hialeah, Hollywood, Pompano, West Palm Beach, etc. 

(also spent about a year on tour in Indiana, Michigan, Ohio, Wisconsin, Minnesota, and Illinois.)

Before that, I lived in Savannah, GA.


----------



## felix

StagnantReaction said:
			
		

> Where's the North Pole?


The opposite side from the South Pole.


----------



## cheshirecat19

Wow, so many people from the states.. im from Europe!


----------



## xxxRAVERxxx

i voted correctly, i still think i get an "F" for the day though, ha


----------



## Bix

Greetings form Cornwall.  Don't actually live there,  





			
				entheogenius said:
			
		

> Hello, all. I just signed up today after reading about your site in a magazine article - very interesting. Another UK member here, Wales to be precise - best 'shrooms in the UK .


but some damn fine shrooms in Cornwall too - and not just liberty caps, mate. A shroom for all seasons, is the dream...


----------



## 813Dragon

Im in the US


----------



## Chicago66

united states.
yay! i contributed!


----------



## femdomjadesteel

I am new on this site and I am feel so old!!!!!!!!!!!!!! greeting from Chicago...

huggles...


----------



## creativelystumped

am from MA, western part. lots of lugs=lesbians until graduation )  
i live here w/my gf, i make sure that life is nothing but laughs good times and fast livin.  i want to own my restaurant and my own nightclub, i know i would be successful, i just have to win the lotto or something. 
so if u get to MA, hit me up and we'll party, hang out, watch movies, whatever as long as its fun!


----------



## Epill

*Hey*

Hey im a new member here. The names Epill, i roll about once a month and love every minute of it. Me, rubberbandman and pillpoppin101 roll together all the time. Me and rubberbandman have rolled together every single time since we started back in February last year. Rubberbandman and i used to roll once a week...pretty much every week for about 5 monthes. But...we heard on here about the whole "losing your magic" thing...and now we're on a once or twice a month schedule. Pillpoppin101 is the new addition, in September, to what we like to call the Trippin Trio. 

Well...peace...talk to yous all later.


----------



## rubberbandman

*Wuddup*

Whats going on everyone...just thought i'd stop by and introduce myself. My name's rubberbandman, spare the details...lol. Well...i've been a member of the E society for about a year now and i'm lovin every minute of it. My favorite rollin conditions are: Sitting around playin hacky sack and crib with some wicked techno blaring from my wicked system and chillin with my homeboy's Epill and pillpoppin101. My favorite kind so far has been the orange incredibles (!!!) Is it just me or were they not the best pills in a long time? Well anyway, I'm a member of the Trippin Trio and proud of it. And were always lookin for people to come roll with us so give me a shout if your ever in the fredericton, new brunswick area.

Peace and let the good times...*ROLL!* %)


----------



## Zagenth

Right after I clicked on USA, I thought "damn, I shoulda clicked on Antarctica lol", but oh well, what's done is done lol. Anyway, Georgia USA is where y'all can find me


----------



## ClubbinGuido




----------



## heroin

Im from toronto canada mwhahaha it sucks ass.BC is much better


----------



## BarryChuckle

Heeeeeeeeeeey I smell a rat - wheres all the Russians then?

I'm in Sunderland - good old North East of England. We sit proudly at the top of various league tables including wifebeating, heroin abuse, rape and paedohilia.


----------



## felix

^ You've gotta have a hobby though, eh? 




> Hedley Lamarr: Qualifications?
> Applicant: Rape, murder, arson, and rape.
> Hedley Lamarr: You said rape twice.
> Applicant: I _like _rape.


----------



## Chicago66

*<-------------*



			
				ClubbinGuido said:
			
		

>




i laughed uncontrollably when i saw this.
for about 10 minutes.

i dont even know why!


----------



## Yen

After lookin at all the forums I realized Cananada has it the best for prices
biggup!!


----------



## alfred

sorry i the stupid i,, i tried to make them here what i tthough they wanted too  sorry,, probaly me...   you made me beleave you all the war   no one ever does that  .chill out you do this well


----------



## Sadisticvices

^^Wait, what?


----------



## Sadisticvices

EpsilonKias said:
			
		

> *Reads 2 of the 4 pages and just skips ahead to post.*
> 
> Amerika. Amerika... >.<
> 
> I hate living in Indiana, So boring and dull and all of the good events are in Ohio and Illinois.



Hells yeah, Indiana blows donkey balls.


----------



## felix

this thread needs more penguins


----------



## kidspatula

Atlanta, Georgia, USA here. Glad I moved here, pretty happening EDM scene down here


----------



## fizzle

So I was reading through the first couple pages of this but I'm waaaay to lazy to go through them all... but now I must know... did you ever find out who "other" was and where they are from? Was it someone who isnt really from "other" and just felt it needed a vote??


----------



## Ginger Jack

*Where is Everybody from?*

I've wanted to know where the majority of people are from on Bluelight. Not being to specific to break the rules, but simple........
Minnesota.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

A shorter list would be where are we missing representation - we've got forums set aside for our AUS and European members...and our N&SAmerican section as well   The US is the largest portion of our membership, going by the numbers.  There are roll calls in N&SAmer Social for most of the US states so you'll know who is from where - I don't think the other regions have that.  Was there something more you were looking for?


----------



## dreworthedrew

Ca......


----------



## Arzi

ashrafiyeh east beirut

living in richmond VA now


----------



## Ginger Jack

TheLoveBandit said:
			
		

> A shorter list would be where are we missing representation - we've got forums set aside for our AUS and European members...and our N&SAmerican section as well   The US is the largest portion of our membership, going by the numbers.  There are roll calls in N&SAmer Social for most of the US states so you'll know who is from where - I don't think the other regions have that.  Was there something more you were looking for?


No, I was just curious where people are from.


----------



## stealthtrucker

Australia.


----------



## Zagenth

TheLoveBandit said:
			
		

> A shorter list would be where are we missing representation - we've got forums set aside for our AUS and European members...and our N&SAmerican section as well  *The US is the largest portion of our membership, going by the numbers.*  There are roll calls in N&SAmer Social for most of the US states so you'll know who is from where - I don't think the other regions have that.  Was there something more you were looking for?




The US must be a quiet bunch then, cause AUS social is FAR more active than N&SA social.


----------



## Tenchi

Uk.


----------



## dbailey11

Pa.u.s.a.earth:milkyway.......


----------



## raverbby

uk


----------



## Animal Mother

Texas.


----------



## DOHP

Uk.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Scotland.

Which is in the UK.


----------



## jrocc

hamilton ontario canada


----------



## CTdopeLove

Representin' Stratford, CT, USA.

~CTdopeLove


----------



## g0d of g0t 0D

About an hour below Columbus, Ohio.

O-HIGH-O

Party like a buckeye.


----------



## New

*HEY NOOBS!!! Where you from?*

Now now, nothing specific, just a general area, and if you're not from the listed choices, just...specify. But not too specific.

Well, maybe a country if I haven't specifically listed your country.


----------



## exarkann

lawl.

i'm not a noob, but i'll contribute anyways.


----------



## New

Thanks. It's great to have the help and example.:D


----------



## monstanoodle

close to Leeds & Bratfud (Bradford), Eng UK

cuntry side type


----------



## ranunky

Ireland


----------



## Jabberwocky

Ach dooood, you've only put England in the poll. That's the worst part of the UK


----------



## New

Dude, you're the worst part of the UK. That why you have all the good droogs.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Well yeah, true :D


----------



## chiastic

Interzone.


----------



## Octavia Dies

Éire


----------



## felix

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> Ach dooood, you've only put England in the poll. That's the worst part of the UK


Oh my word.  

There is actually another poll in existence for this, with 418 votes:

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=252082

Merging the two would probably fuck up the votes though.


----------



## New

Gimme a break, I'm from the US. I'm bound to be an idiot while Fuckered a bit up.


----------



## The_Idler

hahaha imagine if people thought scotland was a real country...
yah im from england. the real part


----------



## New

Welcome, then. No free crisps with membership, but hey - that costs money. Welcome!


----------



## Ginger Jack

The_Idler said:
			
		

> hahaha imagine if people thought scotland was a real country...
> yah im from england. the real part


What are you saying, Scotland isnt a real counrty?


----------



## lilczey

NEW JERSEY!!! WHOOP WHOOP----high drug prices...no radio satations to call our own ( south jersey ) but we got the best dope in the *usa*.....YAY!!!.....sike......o and i forgot the drug, crimE capitol of the *usa*.....camden most dangerous city...in the *usa*....


----------



## Jabberwocky

I think so yes %)


----------



## The_Idler

Try Camden in north london man.


----------



## The_Idler

Ginger Jack said:
			
		

> What are you saying, Scotland isnt a real counrty?



by implication only.....

Scotland is only a constituent country of the United Kingdom

so i guess its a country, but its not a nation or a sovereign state

_"The Kingdom of Scotland ceased to exist on 1 May 1707"_


----------



## stealthtrucker

I'm in North Korea running through a proxy server in Hong Kong.


----------



## Psychedelic_Trip

Serbia,the third world


----------



## lilczey

The_Idler said:
			
		

> Try Camden in north london man.


CorreCTed


----------



## Jomba28

South Australia


----------



## ollieideal

in bristol uk. rehab capitol of europe


----------



## ollieideal

in bristol uk. rehab capitol of europe


----------



## Infinite Jest

Dear Felix: You left off New Zealand (and the Pacific Islands): not in Asia, not in Australia. The fact that you also included Antarctica makes me think that this is a deliberate campaign of victimisation and harassment, directed at me. I'm feeling very threatened.

Plus, you misspelled Antarctica.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

^ i'm thinking they fall under "other"


----------



## felix

Infinite Jest said:
			
		

> Dear Felix: You left off New Zealand (and the Pacific Islands): not in Asia, not in Australia. The fact that you also included Antarctica makes me think that this is a deliberate campaign of victimisation and harassment, directed at me. I'm feeling very threatened.
> 
> Plus, you misspelled Antarctica.


Well obviously New Zealand is PART of Australia, I thought you would have known that??? 8( 

But I'm ashamed of myself for that misspelling. D'oh.  

If you're not enjoying the BL experience any more then I suggest you ban yourself. (Not me.) :D


----------



## fizzle

felix said:
			
		

> this thread needs more penguins








:D


----------



## Infinite Jest

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> Ach dooood, you've only put England in the poll. That's the worst part of the UK



At least you're on the list (Scotland's in the EU). Once again, I'm excluded from a BL location poll


----------



## elmagico

i must be from another planet, but i am in a place called oaxaca in mexico


----------



## felix

Infinite Jest said:
			
		

> At least you're on the list (Scotland's in the EU). Once again, I'm excluded from a BL location poll


What about Switzerland? Norway? Sweden? 

This poll sucks dead weasels through a hosepipe.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

Zagenth said:
			
		

> The US must be a quiet bunch then, cause AUS social is FAR more active than N&SA social.



we like to do our drugs in peace


----------



## Infinite Jest

What about Tonga? The Federated States of Micronesia?


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

i live on my own island, why is it not included in the poll felix?  it's called ceilidhland


----------



## New

Infinite Jest said:
			
		

> What about Tonga? The Federated States of Micronesia?



We'll cross that bridge when it comes across. For now, just do "Other Asia"


----------



## Unleashed

USA. Northern States.


----------



## felix

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ said:
			
		

> i live on my own island, why is it not included in the poll felix?  it's called ceilidhland


I'm trying to keep that our own little secret. We don't need no stinkin visitors.    

P.S. please hurry back with the helicopter, i want to go shopping


----------



## jenkem

I'm from sydney, Australia, and I'm wondering how many posts I need to reply to PM's, I've got a few


----------



## ranunky

jenkem said:
			
		

> I'm from sydney, Australia, and I'm wondering how many posts I need to reply to PM's, I've got a few



You need 20 mr poo gas.


----------



## New

^I would have edited your post was his name not jenkem.


----------



## ocluzab

I'm a "Masshole". Massachusetts, USA,  for those of you who don't know that name. I'm sure all the New Yorkers here know.  

Seems Like a pretty cool and very informative board so far! I'll be here alot from now on.


----------



## jenkem

New said:
			
		

> ^I would have edited your post was his name not jenkem.


hahah


----------



## New

You took that much better than someone without a sense of humo(u?)r


----------



## joelin

*Where am I from?*

Missouri (or misery) depends on the day:D


----------



## <One Eyed Willie>

I'm from Scotland.You didn't have that in your poll but that's where i currently reside.


----------



## ThePixies

Hey Guys,

Just a lil note;

You should poss change 'England' to 'United Kingdom' as i am aware there are Scottish peeps on here who may feel a lil left out...

Just a suggestion.

A.

-Manchester - ENGLAND heh heh !


----------



## New

I would, but I don't know how to edit a poll...


----------



## ThePixies

Oh well...


----------



## BIONADE

US expat now living in the Germany


----------



## manic_panic

Nashville, TN


----------



## Tramadol0r

Germany


----------



## Dutch_Rub

Columbus, OH


----------



## RockWell

I'm from the United States and yes I love to get high & post on bluelight. This place reminds me of my brother before he passed. I could always look back and see all the posts he made. And yes this place has helped me when I was down and had no one to talk to so THANK YOU BlueLiters


----------



## fizzle

^Your welcome


----------



## ThePixies

I'm from Manchester, which is wayyyy better than London  

Love the Newcastle accent WarmRushes ! Nice.


----------



## ThePixies

If you want to see some penguin action i highly suggest you check this vid out, if you haven't seen it.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2Nc1kvAF3A


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

^i would have love to saw this yesterday
everything was a lot more funny yesterday
 
but still cute !


----------



## Jakyll

Needs more Canadians.


----------



## basek

so cal


----------



## Ginger Jack

Jakyll said:
			
		

> Needs more Canadians.


................ahhhhhh no it doesnt. lol


----------



## keo4real

a-town, atlanta


----------



## Skyedancer

*South East Kentucky*

8)  you know, the region "famous" for "hillbilly herion" AKA Oxy


----------



## New

Cool, guys...remember to post in threads after you sign up.:D


----------



## Senobyte

I'm from the Goldy in Oz but have lived in London for the last 4 years


----------



## ChillinLikaVillian

east coast usa


----------



## TranceChicky4Life

I have friends making fun of me 'cause I'm a "greenlighter"...so I guess that means I should start talking....I'm from Kentucky!


----------



## RockWell

I was raised in Queens but now live in Chicago.


----------



## lloydx

I am from Ontario, Canada


----------



## wibble

I'm fron oop north, england.
I'm sure you're all thrilled to know that.


----------



## dyslecstasy

i was debating whether or not to mark south america because that is where i am from, but
i live in chicago now!


----------



## freshboi88

I am in Florida for now


----------



## Malmoesoldier

sweden


----------



## girr

Los Angeles, CA


----------



## X'ingNoob

South Florida.


----------



## IndoleDreamStudies

Los Angeles


----------



## Choko

Cincinnati, Oh reporting in


----------



## Histrian

Croatia, Europe


----------



## ladyinthesky

X'ingNoob said:
			
		

> South Florida.




what part??


----------



## Soul2Scream@msn.co

*Charleston South Carolina here. I grew up in Richmond Virginia and have lived here in Charleston for 10 years now. Anyone else from the south east?*


----------



## Infinite Jest

RockWell said:
			
		

> This place reminds me of my brother before he passed. I could always look back and see all the posts he made. And yes this place has helped me when I was down and had no one to talk to so THANK YOU BlueLiters



Who was your brother?

And glad to be of help


----------



## Histrian

Histrian said:
			
		

> Croatia, Europe



Anyone else from around?


----------



## delltreeguy

Dallas, Texas


----------



## larrylove23

**

mass.....


----------



## KnightMetal

I am from US. Illinois.

My current drugs are Xanax 2mg, Secanol100mg, Fentanyl Patch100mg, Soma350, OC40, VicodinHP.

Not sure about what to do, just signed into here for the 1st time last night.
Tell me whats up about this killer site?

Peace!


----------



## bludragonfly

Indiana


----------



## bobby_blazes20

Jas


----------



## B Wash

Looks like im the only one rockin Utah so far.


----------



## Ginger Jack

^^ Welcome to Bluelight.


----------



## thedeadlywar

Dallas Texas.


----------



## diche

new brunswick


----------



## CozmoNz

Brisbane, Australia... Baby!

Only here for the benefits. born a kiwi, Die a kiwi


----------



## Unprofessional

Sweden


----------



## blue_locus

colorado


----------



## lilczey

I AM IN MY OWN Little part of earth right now


----------



## Ginger Jack

Welcome to Blulight also.^^^^^


----------



## New

Thanks...for being members!:D


----------



## Jabberwocky

Sounds good, what's it like? Can I visit?


----------



## Anthrax196

bleh`


----------



## lilczey

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> Sounds good, what's it like? Can I visit?


when ever u want.........just a small entrace fee of one hundred billion dollars


----------



## RANDOMNAME1

im crom the united states of america


----------



## InVinoVeritasXXX

Oklahoma, just north of OKC. Ugh...


----------



## diche

welcome to all


----------



## harley89

South Wales thas where im hailing from whata beautiful country haha


----------



## bobby_blazes20

Alberta Canada


----------



## L2R

why two polls?


----------



## Mequades

Atlanta, here.  and this is my first post, so "Hey ya'll."


----------



## Ginger Jack

^^^^^Welcome to Bluelight.


----------



## Ginger Jack

L2R said:
			
		

> why two polls?


Someone made it into a poll 4 me Cause I dont know how. But anyway.....
Hail From Minnesota:D


----------



## Hydroblazinggoat

born in southern ohio, clearwater fl now


----------



## blumnblam

LOL@the person that answers 'Middle East'


----------



## Bavanai

Romania. Hello everybody.


----------



## Ginger Jack

^^^Welcome to Bluelight


----------



## sperritt

live in florida,from everywhere.west coast person.feelin blue in a red state


----------



## sperritt

noob to site here.had a site back in 99 in seattle during the best pill explosion to hit the west coast ever.cheap,strong,reliable and abundant. been so long i cant remember the site name for forums. long time ago.holy shit nine years fly by while high.


----------



## recidivism

moooooo! berlin germany


----------



## papa_in_k

me frm india....


----------



## Ginger Jack

Love your Personal Quote:
try evrything...depend on nothing..:D


----------



## countrybumpkin

Acadiana - Louisiana - down da bayou wit da gators!
That'd be hey y'all


----------



## diche

Histrian said:
			
		

> Croatia, Europe



i knew a tour guide from there. interesting guy


----------



## SCORN

Brisbane, Australia!


----------



## MDMAMATRIX

...Sydney....Australia!!


----------



## You-Just-Dosed

Hello everyone, I'm from the Northeast United States and I'm sick of people selling 2CB as molly.


----------



## New

So am I. Welcome.:D


----------



## Ginger Jack

You-Just-Dosed said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, I'm from the Northeast United States and I'm sick of people selling 2CB as molly.


Lol, thanks fur the notification.
Welcome.


----------



## Histrian

diche said:
			
		

> i knew a tour guide from there. interesting guy



realy?  where have you been?


----------



## Brass_Monkey

this is my first post. not sure if it will work. I'm from a different planet. DEW! I'm from Ontario Kanata (Canada)


----------



## kaskii

australia


----------



## CrookedXTC

St. Francis, MN, USA


----------



## Ginger Jack

CrookedXTC said:
			
		

> St. Francis, MN, USA


Hell ya man, Repin the MN! 
I'm From Lakeville.


----------



## dark light66

hey guyz im dave from rhode island


----------



## PortlandOR

Oregon.


----------



## Op8's

Catalunya


----------



## poparopaliss

Hi all, I'm from Dublin, Ireland


----------



## MrLeading

Glad to see other Minnesotans on this board.

St. Cloud, MN.


----------



## plan9

_Cincinnati_. Birthplace of Charles Manson, Pete Rose, Doris Day and too many others to mention. Long time home Of Jerry Springer. Site of the 1979 Who concert push/smash tragedy. Etc.


----------



## JamieTO

Hey.. Im from Toronto Canada


----------



## Ginger Jack

MrLeading said:
			
		

> Glad to see other Minnesotans on this board.
> 
> St. Cloud, MN.


Hell ya man, theres tons of minnesotans on bluelight! I was born in Valley West Bloomington, but now I hang at Lakeville down just south a ways. 
Theres also,.,
-Unleashed (Farmington)
-Crooked XTC (Saint Francis)
-Phane (Savage)
And more that pm'd me but I deleted them  
And know you've contributed....
Shit, a few more and we can take over Bluelight! lol:D


----------



## felix

^ one of our beloved mods mr bauer095 lives in minneapolis.


----------



## Dead_Head

Whats up fellas, im from Buffalo, New York, but im currently attending a university in Atlanta, Georgia. Any ATLers hit me up.


----------



## MrLeading

Ginger Jack said:
			
		

> Hell ya man, theres tons of minnesotans on bluelight! I was born in Valley West Bloomington, but now I hang at Lakeville down just south a ways.
> Theres also,.,
> -Unleashed (Farmington)
> -Crooked XTC (Saint Francis)
> -Phane (Savage)
> And more that pm'd me but I deleted them
> And know you've contributed....
> Shit, a few more and we can take over Bluelight! lol:D


Haha, I'd defninitely be down for a MN take over.


----------



## Psych0naut

The Netherlands :D


----------



## Bowser22

I'm Scottish but i live in Dublin, Ireland... which means i can't partake in the poll


----------



## Psych0naut

If you're Scottish, than you are a Scotsmen. That means you're from Scotland, which belongs to the UK.


----------



## Ginger Jack

^^^Hey hey, lets not do this again.
Scotland IS Scotland, Wales IS Wales, England IS England, and Ireland is Ireland. None of that fuckin Brit take over shit. 
Fuck the unioun Jack


----------



## Psych0naut

Alright, vote for Rest of the Europian Union then


----------



## capital

Oklahoma is OK.  By OK, I mean is The Shit!!


----------



## Living Asylum

I'm from the U.S., the friggin' freezing Northeastern section. Where prices are high and quality sucks.


----------



## 1988

canada


----------



## poparopaliss

Bowser22 said:
			
		

> I'm Scottish but i live in Dublin, Ireland... which means i can't partake in the poll




Nice to see another celt in here! Where in Dublin are you living?


----------



## Bowser22

Psych0naut said:
			
		

> If you're Scottish, than you are a Scotsmen. That means you're from Scotland, which belongs to the UK.



I suppose your the guy who labels himself as "antagonist". Let me tell ye fella. i've met your type before and i'm well able for ya. I don't think your here for constructive argument or discussion. You half arse scan a post and jump to an ill concieved conclusion. You should start taking time to read posts before you come out with your ill conceived ideas. If you want a forum to start arguments for the sake of arguments i'm sure there is a few elsewhere. try the likes of idon'tagree.com or stoptalkingbollocks.co.uk. Until then please don't answer my posts until you've something constructive to say.


----------



## Bowser22

poparopaliss said:
			
		

> Nice to see another celt in here! Where in Dublin are you living?



Live i in cabra but movin to blanch on sat. and you?


----------



## icywench

Western Australia


----------



## Madmike

southwest Finland


----------



## tequilaman

Us!


----------



## Microbus

Vancouver BC Canada


----------



## Holly Golightly

Australia


----------



## Mequades

*ATLien*

USA! Atlanta.  Decatur actually.  new here, thanks!


----------



## dj.akri

Vancouver, BC, Canada~


----------



## 4-Way Diablo

recidivism said:
			
		

> moooooo! berlin germany



i used to live there too... now its austria. pretty nice but not a good country for drugs


----------



## syyth007

Dirty Jerz represent!  From that beautiful little city of sin, Always Turned On, Atlantic City!


----------



## Omni

Outer Space. See you on the boards everyone


----------



## QMP3T

I'm from Indonesia. Any of you from there :D


----------



## xoxide

Aus


----------



## arbyfox

Greetings all!  I am from Central Illinois!


----------



## That White Bitch

*Well Hello there....*

Finally found a drug forum that seems to kick a whole lot of bottom (sorry, i'm a preschool teacher). Typing out of Shoreline, WA; hoping for info and maybe someday help. Anyway dudes, see you around!


----------



## notlaura

Canada here!


----------



## bluemickeys4life

reppin that SA town, texas son!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I aint a noob especially since this is my third account lolz.... bad memory.

I reside in Kure Beach, NC (30 minutes from wilmington, where I attend Cape Fear Community College) W00t w00t


----------



## JamieTO

Toronto canada..


----------



## entropy90

New York, USA


----------



## Pillthrill

Iowa


----------



## immunetogravity

Chicago!

I'm moving to Colorado soon though.


----------



## sandmanmod

Iowa


----------



## tehuser

Texas


----------



## IwantitALL

Tennessee............ Go Vols!


----------



## Arzi

ChemicalSmile said:
			
		

> I aint a noob especially since this is my third account lolz.... bad memory.
> 
> I reside in Kure Beach, NC (30 minutes from wilmington, where I attend Cape Fear Community College) W00t w00t




ahahaha i have a house on kure beach


----------



## 4dead2head0

i reside on the eastside...pa


----------



## spy_vs_spy

Whatcom county Washington state.


----------



## McFly

Aberdeen, Scotland. There was no option for Britain or Scotland so i didnt vote.


----------



## BlueFractal

Belgium. You know, the capital of Brussels.


----------



## potlimit

Vegas kid


----------



## enonymous420

im from southern california, usa
born and raised


----------



## countryfuck

i'm originaly from southern oregon, then portland, oregon. then moved to boise idaho, now i reside in Sacramento CA.


----------



## spy_vs_spy

Washington, by Canada. I'm trying to get a hold of a friend of mine D.B. I hope he may frequent these forums, he was a great teacher. My avatar design I made for him. and this might just be a waist of time...send me a PM if you read this D.B.


----------



## BassChick

Bonita Springs, FL


----------



## wellyes

detroit, mi, originally...now sacramento, ca.


----------



## Soxxxxx

North Carolina, USA


----------



## Soxxxxx

Hey - drunk off my ass on Christmas eve here in NC. Damn glad to meet everyone.


----------



## Soxxxxx

That White Bitch said:
			
		

> Finally found a drug forum that seems to kick a whole lot of bottom (sorry, i'm a preschool teacher). Typing out of Shoreline, WA; hoping for info and maybe someday help. Anyway dudes, see you around!



Hey White Bitch (man, it's been hours since I said that) ... Can we look forward to more posts of your potty mouth?  We'll have to give you a time-out if you keep dropping obscenities like that.


----------



## dr_gonzo303

*Re: Where are you from?*

 I am from Seraing, Liege county, Belgium.


----------



## TheAK

Alaska


----------



## Ginger Jack

^^^This has always pondered me.....
Do you guys have alot of options for substances up there in Alaska?


----------



## Jay707

humboldt county, california
where the air is clean, and the grass is green.


----------



## jacquelyn1981

im from destin fl


----------



## trillaren

Sweden!


----------



## Lil' Stella

I am from Greenville, SC


----------



## felix

hey lil stella

you're a big ol' BLUELIGHTER NOW!

congrats n stuff. tell your mom i said hi :D 

xx


----------



## xXBrowNXSugaRXx

i live in lallaland  in igloo central, where everyone says eh and has jobs primarily revolving around the logging industry


----------



## hats0ff

Well I hail from U.S.

minnesoooota land of the ice and snow


----------



## zootjustzoot

ive lived all over the eastern US, currently in PA, but am moving to jersey soon


----------



## pilldout

hey everyone, I'm new

Been viewing BL for a while, but just recently got an ID.  I'm from WI


----------



## Ginger Jack

hats0ff said:
			
		

> Well I hail from U.S.
> 
> minnesoooota land of the ice and snow


Hell yea man.:D 
Lakeville!


----------



## Lviv

Connecticut, usa


----------



## bumbklatt

I'm from the u.s, whats your problem?%)


----------



## Ody

socal


----------



## fallingup

North carolina


----------



## motorbreath

newcastle australia


----------



## Novadust

kalamazoo, Michigan


----------



## FeistyGirl

I live in the U.S. Idaho to be exact.


----------



## Emmo000

Egypt.


----------



## thehardway

Atl


----------



## BlueZRX

East Coast USA


----------



## herd

im from oakland california usa.
yah yah


----------



## StonerPrincess

Long time lurker first time poster from the US.... Wild and Wonderful West Virginia..  Love to all (be gentle)


----------



## Piffington

Hey y'all. NYC area here. Looking forward to getting to know all you crazy cats.


----------



## General Bale

Like i said in my thread , I am from Germany.


----------



## SWlM

ello from south east london, UK


----------



## reprob8

sw Pennsylvania in the US


----------



## nolawiggler

Zagenth said:
			
		

> The US must be a quiet bunch then, cause AUS social is FAR more active than N&SA social.



U.S. is quiet cause law enforcement uses these things to gather intel. Patriot act allows information gathering. Drug use can be considered act of terrorism (its a stretch but possible) since drug money often funds counter-cultuture and extremist views.

I guarantee many of us are already on lists somewhere.....any admission of use, traffiking or manufacture makes your user name go on a list then user name is crossed checked with other boards and places where your ip address is obtainable (many use the same user name every where they go) to deduce your true identity. All this goes int database with your location and suspicious stuff you posted.

Even if this board does not comply with Homeland security or DEA/FTA because it is in AU, other boards where you use same user name might. Ip address get's checked on WHOIS and domestic ISP must comply with homeland security.

You have no privacy in USA so writing things down is risky.


----------



## Rednkbearoregon

*DOH Stupid me*

Believing in my countries freedoms, I put down exactly where I was from.  DOH! Guess I'm on the list now.  I am dorky redneck. Hey gov agents, I have scripts for my drugs.  Still too much info?


----------



## lilczey

nolawiggler said:
			
		

> U.S. is quiet cause law enforcement uses these things to gather intel. Patriot act allows information gathering. Drug use can be considered act of terrorism (its a stretch but possible) since drug money often funds counter-cultuture and extremist views.
> 
> I guarantee many of us are already on lists somewhere.....any admission of use, traffiking or manufacture makes your user name go on a list then user name is crossed checked with other boards and places where your ip address is obtainable (many use the same user name every where they go) to deduce your true identity. All this goes int database with your location and suspicious stuff you posted.
> 
> Even if this board does not comply with Homeland security or DEA/FTA because it is in AU, other boards where you use same user name might. Ip address get's checked on WHOIS and domestic ISP must comply with homeland security.
> 
> You have no privacy in USA so writing things down is risky.


lol very intresting ur gonna be a great add to BL WELCOME DOODE


----------



## Callmesupathato

Hello I am from USA, but originally from Africa.


----------



## dzu

Tallinn, eStonia


----------



## starryXeyed

South Carolina!!!


----------



## Bonnie Brae

Atl


----------



## slides

West Australia


----------



## the_soul_sun

Ny...


----------



## artaxerxes

*first post ever*

whoo-hoo! I'm from San Francisco, Norcal. Born and bred.

It's 9am and my friend is sitting here working, coming on, and preparing to enjpy the best part of the day.


----------



## Krypsmoka420

Palm Beach County Florida here, and if there is somethin goin wrong with the US odds are its tied to palm beach


----------



## choppa

chiastic said:
			
		

> Interzone.



Me too, but then I put down the needle and moved to Cincinnti.

Clifton and OTR/West End


----------



## LithiumBarbieDoll

chicago


----------



## AntonioMontana

Seattle, WA


----------



## Happy Fella

Canada


----------



## Insomnicsleeper

I come from shroomland, where shrooms grow to ten stories and supplies are unlimited *offers shrooms*


----------



## ineedalife

*Hi everyone*

New here, from Texas.  This place can take up hours of my day, very interesting stuff.  Glad I found it.:D 

How bout them cowboys? 

Lisa


----------



## FightSobriety

I grew up in Ohio, lived on the East Coast between NYC and DC, but I'm leaving to stay in Mexico for several months.  I'll be sure to update info on acquiring pharms there, the information available online seems out of date at best and totally false at worst.


----------



## emerald2303

ohio.  no good pharms anywhere.  But very pretty. (ohio, not me)


----------



## andyman1109

U.S., missouri to be specific.  This place is really cool, I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## trans_diff

I'm from somewhere with trees. What's molly?


----------



## Slay

i think molly is ecstasy or pure mdma


----------



## 31337

Nyc


----------



## pezdispenser

reporting from Manchester in England :D


----------



## lilczey

Slay said:
			
		

> i think molly is ecstasy or pure mdma


fer sure


----------



## lilczey

and i'm from the dirty dirty.....................................dirty jersey that is


----------



## VolkeBobruysk

Philadelphia metro area here. Former member, re-registered.


----------



## sufferingwife3

I'm from northern Canada. Today it's minus 43. BAH!


----------



## Neo Incapacitator

I come from South Africa..
Neo


----------



## jts666

me is from tasmania, aus. the ass end of the world!


----------



## DemonXstreeM

Louisiana


----------



## srinoe

Hi!!! I'm from Montreal! Yeh, such a beautiful city! My friend told me about bluelight, he is from Quebec city, hey you, you should come to visit me!
... waiting for the answer...
you dont miss me?... hahahahaha
Anyway, welcome to myself in here


----------



## Jabberwocky

-43C or -43F?

Either way, that's pretty fucking cold. Only -1C here.


----------



## cao

Europe here..romania (Dracula's land  ) hi everybody!


----------



## lunanueva

Variety is the spice of life. So cool that there are so many people from different places here!!


----------



## Slay

cao said:
			
		

> Europe here..romania (Dracula's land  ) hi everybody!


this is sooo cool i'm a big fan of vlad 3, i'm very interested what romanian people think about him?


----------



## scattered_raver

More or less depends on which substance i have chosen to abuse...in my downtime however, AUSSIE LAND


----------



## GanjaBabe

I'm from Minnesota.


----------



## sdct1001

I'm living in South Jersey like 15 minutes from philly!!!! don't get it twisted lilczey lives wit me!!!!       

DIRTY JERSEY!!!!!


----------



## mustang01

Killeen, TX.


----------



## amongthesleep

Oregon Beaches!!


----------



## 420sublime420

Suberbia, Florida


----------



## inSaMity

Minnesota


----------



## AtlBOY

Atlanta here!  If anyone else is an opiate fiend from atl hit me up!!


----------



## madland

I'm from norway, the land of vikings and polar bears. But you don't have an option for european countries outside of the EU...


----------



## ghburns

Br00KLyN, NeW YorK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schnabeltier

Linz in Austria, near Czech Republic 


Hello bluelight


----------



## cao

Slay said:
			
		

> this is sooo cool i'm a big fan of vlad 3, i'm very interested what romanian people think about him?



8) well slay i am a big fan of dracula too..in fact all romanian are a lil bit of dracula's fans altough we know its kinda a mith the real story is that very long time ago there was a romanian ruler who was very sadic and loved to kill enemyes and drink their blood. so the connection between the blood drinking and bats made vlad dracul a vampire..and who knows..mabe he really still exists...hahhahHAHHAHAHHhhah .. i wish you all the best, kisses


----------



## Slay

yeah i know its kinda myth but who cares sounds cool:D well actually where i live people dont like him because he impaled ottomans lol its been nearly 500 years or something people are stupid


----------



## hey_papi

Toronto/Kingston Ontario


----------



## Keseyman05

Victoria, Australia


----------



## Phy

Rennes, France.


----------



## ghcheech

Brooklyn, NY...marine park/millbasin


----------



## What!

Sweden

(and thats in Europe, Scandinavia folks!)


----------



## ipodnano

from russia with dove )
:D


----------



## SubAbusePro1

Western Massachusetts  

 SubAbusePro1


----------



## Bavanai

Slay said:
			
		

> this is sooo cool i'm a big fan of vlad 3, i'm very interested what romanian people think about him?


He was cruel but he knew how to do his job. Surprisingly, most Romanians don't know too much about him because in our history, he was just another ruler. Only in foreign countries the Dracula stuff was really appealing  .

And hello to all the new people.


----------



## Slay

^^ its such a bad thing noone from dracula's blood alive today (i know he have descendants but they are step relatives)


----------



## kenzboard

Spokane, WA & Salt Lake City, UT

I'm stoked 4 this weekend heh heh heh   

{Fav. Electronica artists?  Prolly BT & Tiesto.  MDMA is fun stuff, 2!}


----------



## NYCdude

Rockin it on the East Williamsburg front in Booklyn, NY!

-B.


----------



## Karant

Manitoba, Canada!


----------



## WheelieBob

North of Atlanta, Georgia
(originally from Rhode Island)


----------



## savingJenniB

Baja Pt. Loma, California


----------



## Repulse

Denmark..


----------



## Jibult

Southern Maryland, USA, here.

one pretty boring place for someone who's just recently quit all drug use, but hey, i'll manage.

just thought i'd introduce myself.... i guess i'll get to posting now :-D


----------



## hcl311

I'm from the northeast USA


----------



## SL0DR0

Hey Everyone, First Post Woooo!
Im In Orange County, California, It Was A Nice Sunny 80 Degree Day Today :]


----------



## newagewarrior

*Aussie hear*

down under here, oy oy oy n that!

my first post for this site, friggen grouse mate!


----------



## awakeallnight

Somewhere in Canada........


----------



## giger

tampa,florida


----------



## sublimestateomind

florida


----------



## Daedalus705

Northeast United States


----------



## resorcinol

I'm from New York in the United States 

I'm happy to be a member of this forum.  I've been a lurker for way too long.


----------



## S.M.F.G

why the sunny sunny coast of austrailia .nice place


----------



## stevesbucs

California


----------



## felix

please note: all votes & posts from the 'other' vote thread have been moved into this one.


----------



## Slay

zomfg united states 500 votes, thats hardcore


----------



## giulior

ummm. ohio.. yyeeea. not too excited about that one


----------



## Angus_Khan

Marietta, Georgia, U.S.A, Earth, The Milky Freakin way!


----------



## DamagedLemon

i don't really know how to use this thing =/ i'll figure it out before i abandon it i hope! and i'm from asia.


----------



## Pharcyde

felix said:
			
		

> *ATTENTION N00BS: PLEASE MAKE A NEW THREAD INTRODUCING YOURSELF, DON'T POST IT HERE!!!*
> 
> If you come here on a Friday or Saturday night, you get an EXTRA special welcome, fuelled by my drug of choice for the night.




Well um Felix age 8 um my welcome are better teehe teehe!!! Anyhow please direct the noobs to my new Ask Me Personal Questions thread!!! You know you enjoyed the first, well before you were a mod


----------



## circe3121

I'm new to Baltimore, orginally from DC. Trying to find people with whom I can enjoy all of my interests.  I'm a girl so especailly miss yay fuelled girls nights out and a real transit system, not whatever this "tram" deal is in Baltimore. No offense. Mostly Baltimore has been cool.


----------



## felix

Pharcyde said:
			
		

> Well um Felix age 8 um my welcome are better teehe teehe!!! Anyhow please direct the noobs to my new Ask Me Personal Questions thread!!! You know you enjoyed the first, well before you were a mod


is that the one that's closed? 

oh, and i've been a mod for over two years btw


----------



## MultiplyTheBear

I hail from the suburbs of Boston.


----------



## Kimek

Asia - Singapore 
Anyone else from Singapore?


----------



## Bavanai

Kimek said:
			
		

> Asia - Singapore
> Anyone else from Singapore?


Is it true that they execute people for drug offenses there?

Hello and welcome btw


----------



## Kimek

Bavanai said:
			
		

> Is it true that they execute people for drug offenses there?
> 
> Hello and welcome btw



Yeah they do but after refining the drugs they found and if it is above the limit, you're done for. 

Here's a link for your info.
http://www.cnb.gov.sg/drugs/index.asp


----------



## RollingStone

I live in Quebec, Canada..


----------



## nodysojourner

Hi Folks...I'm from the Mojave Desert in California, but currently living in San Ramon (in the San Francisco Bay).

It's good to know there are other responsible experimenters out there.

Nody


----------



## donald432

i'm from santa cruz, california. i met a person from singapore once, she found me to be ignorant... what a day that was. two weeks later the local themepark (the boardwalk) had me fired. hooray!


----------



## Johnny blue

Hey I'm from boston. I like chemicals


----------



## Edvard Munch

I'm in Cuba, and I live in a basement of a wealthy sugar cane crop grower.


----------



## Slay

oh man who let the communists in? somebody call homeland security or something


----------



## NarKotikNeuroTiKa

Neurotika here! In Dallas for a spell. from SF.CA...


----------



## NarKotikNeuroTiKa

*Hahahhahahaaa*



			
				donald432 said:
			
		

> i'm from santa cruz, california. i met a person from singapore once, she found me to be ignorant... what a day that was. two weeks later the local themepark (the boardwalk) had me fired. hooray!


BAHAHAHHAHAA!! Thats a cute story.....I know allllllllll About the Boardwalk baby....
I lived in Boulder Creek for a while.....I LOve Santa Cruz!! Ben Lomond...ahhhh I miss SC!


----------



## Mdoobs

Hi all! I've been reading from this site for a LONG time and I think It's time I joined in. I'm originally from Vermont and I graduated from UVM with a medical degree last year. I'm currently spending my internship with the good folks at Dartmouth Hitchcock Medical Center in New Hampshire.


----------



## ayvah

usa


----------



## puck35

Montreal, Canada.


----------



## wideI

Really close to Puck35 in Ontario Canada (yes it's cold in winter, but our igloos melt in summer  :D )


----------



## Slay

bump


----------



## h.a.

another of the US horde... we will take over your country and steal your drugs to sell to our own citizens to fund our black ops.
Have a nice day.


----------



## Jabberwocky

You'd have to find us on a map first


----------



## StayinAwake

Lookie at all of the USA'ers !! 

Hello from the US :D


----------



## felix

I posted this in the Lounge, so I thought I'd post it here as well. Enjoy. %) 

source data: 

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=252082



		Code:
	

United States 	683	59.81%
Australia/NZ	117	10.25%
Canada 		106	9.28%
Europe 		103	9.02%
UK		100	8.76%
Other		11	0.96%
Asia 		10	0.88%
Africa 		4	0.35%
Middle East 	3	0.26%
South America 	2	0.18%
Cent. America 	1	0.09%
Antartica 	1	0.09%
Japan 		1	0.09%







Northern Hemisphere Total: 1022 = 89.5%
Southern Hemisphere Total: 120 = 10.5%

I  Excel :D


----------



## Slay

oh dude thats awesome thank you felix you are my bl role model


----------



## h.a.

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> You'd have to find us on a map first


I lol'd


----------



## felix

Slay said:
			
		

> oh dude thats awesome thank you felix you are my bl role model


thanks mate, i know i am. %)


----------



## Slay

lol one day i'll be teh smod and mod support maybe when you get too old for bl


----------



## Jabberwocky

It's annoying that the UK and Europe have been seperated. I bet a few people from the UK just voted for Europe. It really should show every single European country...


----------



## jonnyuse2

*Good stuff*

Best site Ive seen for a long while.Thanx.....JONNY8(


----------



## Manico

Holland Here.I love B.L.


----------



## (S)-Ketamine

Hello Bluelighters, 

Greetings from France.


----------



## LiLc

im new to this whole bluelight thing... i think im from the united states... but im not sure since its not the first one on that list.... its under ummm... the forbidden A word. ewwww


----------



## felix

yep, americans are shit at geography alright!


----------



## Nuko26

I'm pleasantly surprised to see so many fellow country men and women holding spot for 2nd most members (well, those that have bothered to vote anyways)

Aussie/NZ Pride FTW (I'm both lol)


----------



## beroshy

Greetings from Canada !!


----------



## Slay

bump


----------



## Baby Jade

We need more Asians!


----------



## HighRoller62

reprenting for the U.S......  specifically the midwest


----------



## rachamim

Well Asia of course! I live on Mindanao in the Philippines, but sometimes stay at our other home on Cebu, also in the Philippines.


I travel alot though, mostly in Asia, but did recently return from the US.

(Edited for spelling)


----------



## savingJenniB

I vote everytime i'm on this sight ~
So do the rest of the gringos (USA).   lol


----------



## ActiveA

Aus/NZ pride. :D


----------



## fussmushie

wish I could have voted for something other than US. Sadly the only other country I have been to is Canada. Many people say that people in the US that complain about living here are taking what they have for granted. I say that the US is still crap! Not the people, but our governments.. hehehe (and yes I meant that to be plural)


----------



## Hailie

European


----------



## JoFace

Yeah Aussies kick ass! You kiwis do too.
Possibly a tad biased being Aussie myself. What can I say? Conceited much


----------



## Fjones

Antarctica??   No one is from Antarctica. Soemone was making a funny.


----------



## jackdaw

Ireland


----------



## Bomboclat

Californ-i-a


----------



## Ananass

ohh i didnt realise there mostly americans on here

All good


----------



## SelfCtrl

Perth, Australia. The Australian parts of the forums seems more quieter in comparison to the rest of the site.


----------



## kufdeh

Im From Aussieland :D NSW


----------



## *BEANN*

Im from Florida  in the United States!!!! Pretty cool place!!!!


----------



## ImmortalTechnique

Im from Milwaukee, WI.. Pretty cold now


----------



## kaib0rg

around chicago, IL, USA.


----------



## .Felix.

fuck... a felix... i have to change names now :'( How do I!?


----------



## L'illusioniste

I see there's no many latinos around.. I'm from Argentina (I'm actually french but been living here for quite a while, 13 years tomorrow). Parties here are amazing btw :D


----------



## NotMike

Hi, My name is not Mike and I do not live in New Haven CT and I do not love oxycodone.


----------



## MCMG

Living Asylum said:


> I'm from the U.S., the friggin' freezing Northeastern section. Where prices are high and quality sucks.



Where at? Im in CT, it was -5 degrees out earlier and qaulity is decent if you get from the city, nothing compaired to cali though .


----------



## NotMike

it is freezing in CT today. im looking forward to going home and "warming up"


----------



## PhuckEverything

Da Illinois. Home Of Crook County and our "for sale" Senate seat. Any buyers?


----------



## betsym

Geez, the martians have landed, lol .


----------



## Hydromorphmoan

How does one become a bluelighter?

Is it a certain number of posts or what?

As a "greenlighter", I can't PM people for some reason.

Just happy to be here, but it's frustrating.

Be safe, everyone.


----------



## R2DAOB

Representing the bEAST COAST, USA


----------



## chiynita

Born in Seoul Korea. Raised in WPB, FL..Now in Upstate NY.


----------



## den3ial

Philly represent, but going to school in DC.  Guess I like cities?


----------



## felix

.Felix. said:


> fuck... a felix... i have to change names now :'( How do I!?








aaaaaaarrrrgggghhhh!!! 

you can't. 

don't feel you have to on my account. but if you do need a change of name, just register another username.


----------



## lapela

Iam here from New york, New york


----------



## MCMG

NotMike said:


> Hi, My name is not Mike and I do not live in New Haven CT and I do not love oxycodone.



word im near hartford ... cold as fuck here.


----------



## NotMike

MCMG said:


> word im near hartford ... cold as fuck here.



i can't wait for the summer. i live near the beach. it is the only reason i deal with this shit.


----------



## codonemegood

hello all from east texas! bout 80 miles east of dallas


----------



## yeahyeaya

i'm from southern california


----------



## YellowNikes

Im from good old tennesee with some the most insane drug laws in the usa (any amount of pot is a fine of up to 2500 and up to a year in jail) also 1 gram of MDMA (four pills at 250mg per pill's total weight regardless of purity, standard for Federal charges) equivalent to 1 gram of heroin (approximately fifty doses) or 2.2 pounds (1 kg) of marijuana for sentencing purposes at the federal level...      yep fucking retarded


----------



## Owl Eyed

ny, usa.


----------



## ScorpioSunshine

Usa .. Ga


----------



## Too many doses

Florida so I'm from 'Merica goddamnit.


----------



## robcypher

pittsburgh pa baby


----------



## JoFace

Why are there always more US citizens dammit.
Im from australia.
Hey at least we beat the canadians


----------



## BlondeAmbition

*New BLULGHTR*

*I join from Vermont, USA and tonight is my equivalent of a Friday or Saturday night (Thirsty Thursday!). I have been using bluelight for ages to get info, but am glad I am finally a member so I can actively learn and contribute!*

I am a 21 y/o female, enjoy sedatives and stimulants, but have recently gotten mixed up with opioids. I particularly like a good dose of aderall, followed by a few benzos, xanax, and eventually ambien -- a good day all around.


----------



## NNJprincess

Im from USA Northern New Jersey


----------



## Mmurf666

Bay Area, CA. Whats up everyone. OCBC Card :D


----------



## Kaelfi

felix said:


> *ATTENTION N00BS: PLEASE MAKE A NEW THREAD INTRODUCING YOURSELF, DON'T POST IT HERE!!!*
> 
> If you come here on a Friday or Saturday night, you get an EXTRA special welcome, fuelled by my drug of choice for the night.
> 
> You know it makes sense. %)
> 
> And that reminds me - I have the power to make this a sticky. I may well abuse my powers to make it so, so let's see what happens.
> 
> So stop lurking, and tell us something about yourself, and where you're FROM!!!
> 
> I love you all, regardless.



Posted in NMI already, but it was this post that prompted me to join! I had been "lurking" for a couple of months, was on the fence on whether I should join, but thank you Felix, you pulled me in! (now I can get those splinters out)

As I said in my intro thread, I am in Canada and strongly believe in harm reduction. Having said that I also belive that harm rduction requires information to make informed choices and that is exactly what I have found here.

I also notice that there _is_ a lot of love, people in general, really do seem to care.

Now, since it is only Thursday I will understand if your welcome is not _extra_ special - hee hee

I'm going to hop around and check out some of the topics now - there is so much here!

thanks to everyone who has made Bluelight possible!

-D :D


----------



## tylerwashere

Looks like US is dominating BlueLight. Its crazy how many different countries are representing the drug community....almost brings a tear to my eye....*quivers*....


----------



## dchlight

Denver, Colorado


----------



## PepperSocks

I hope the US government sees these ridiculous poll results and realizes how _badly_ their war on drugs has failed.


----------



## rollinrollinrollin

*hey i'm from California Go Greeen!*

What's goood i'm Moe fosho I'm from Cali man  Go Green!8)


----------



## coelophysis

How's it go, Moe?


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Mmurf666 said:


> Bay Area, CA. Whats up everyone. OCBC Card :D




*A* bay area, not *The* Bay Area.


----------



## BigGuyKilla87

Oklahoma City, Sadly so far I haven't been able to find much around here and I ain't gonna try to be a tweaker


----------



## rollinrollinrollin

Oklahoma man don't choose that path way bigguyykillaaa.


----------



## rollinrollinrollin

coelophysis said:


> How's it go, Moe?


Coelophysis it goes goood Blue light is too legit man, How it goes for you?


----------



## coelophysis

It goes well. Afterglowing from last night with nothing to do today but sit on bluelight. A good kinda day in my book :D


----------



## Meathod

so few canadians!


----------



## Too many doses

uniter said:


> I hope the US government sees these ridiculous poll results and realizes how _badly_ their war on drugs has failed.



lol


----------



## Livein27

*New to bluelight*

Hi, I just wanted to say hi. I just joined Bluelight. I'm from the US, I live in Utah. Like the site a lot. 

Peace & Love

-L


----------



## Too many doses

Welcome man, start a thread and make a formal intro :D.


----------



## jarettscapo

wats good shouts from dirty jersey. CHEA


----------



## boobiegrab

hey all. what's good?

i'm in toronto. pm me if you're in town.


----------



## fruitloops69

Stuck up Brit here (tho strangely not so stuck up when I'm off my little face on dem stims!)


----------



## SupaTime

'lo all.

Scottish, moved to L.i.b.y.a not to long ago.  Missing everything back home, so after months of reading these threads, thought I would participate. 

Drink is illegal.....everything is illegal.....you can get it on the black market £80 for a bottle of shitty spirits!!  

Wish me luck


----------



## DirtNasty

Usa %)


----------



## travisr

Im from Hilo, Hawaii


----------



## hexxx

Johannesburg, South Africa







Land of Milk and Hon... err, no that aint right, wait...
Land of Quaaludes and Honeys 
(...and AIDS)


----------



## coelophysis

^ Awesome.


----------



## slaugh

Chernobyl


----------



## ElusiveMind

Somewhere Hidden in the state of California, U.S.(;


----------



## macbrown21

what's up boise? Just moved here from DC! Lovin it wish I knew some people though, I hate hangin out wit my coworkers...


----------



## popstart

Hi from north Alabama!!


----------



## MadMadamEmily

New Mexico, US here


----------



## DSNathan

been an unregistered lurker for years, finally created an account.  I'm in Seattle, WA, USA


----------



## JohnnyRedlight

USA - CT and have also lived in CA & VT


----------



## amnda3351

florida


----------



## schadey1

Myrtle Beach, SC over here


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*Where in the world is Captain H???*

I've lived in the US my whole life thus far, haven't gotten to venture out yet.  

As of right now I'm off of the east coast somewhere.  



Priit said:


> Tallinn, Estonia here



Nice!  Do you like living there?


----------



## rrmarble

New to actually POSTING on blue light instead of reading. From DETROIT MICHIGAN. Although just moved to KC MO


----------



## Frou

La Serena, Chile


----------



## Appendages

I also clicked the wrong one. Damn it.


----------



## Klue

Australia, the most Easterly point


----------



## kt420

*New*

Yo guys. Im new here. Im Kt. Im from Kentucky. (Go cats!) Im 20, married to teh perfect husband. I love smoking legal & illegal herbs. All day long, every day. Lol. Im an opiate addict/needle junkie. Im very knowledgeable about medication & herbs. I love to research all the 'junk' I put through my body, at the least. But yeh thats about it. Im going to look around on the forums more. Peace & love.


----------



## nioreh0422

Indianapolis...Go Butler!!! Super Bowl champs next year!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*Welcome to Bluelight!*



kt420 said:


> Yo guys. Im new here. Im Kt. Im from Kentucky. (Go cats!) Im 20, married to teh perfect husband. I love smoking legal & illegal herbs. All day long, every day. Lol. Im an opiate addict/needle junkie. Im very knowledgeable about medication & herbs. I love to research all the 'junk' I put through my body, at the least. But yeh thats about it. Im going to look around on the forums more. Peace & love.



Welcome!  Hope you enjoy Bluelight.  There's plenty of great information here.  :D

It's also nice to see others with a green font.


----------



## sowannageth1gh

greenlighter...so degrading lmao NE in da house¿


----------



## SonChris

From the UK myself. Scotland ftw!


----------



## Klue




----------



## sa flava

im frm south africa, cape town, we have the most hard core gangsters in the whole world


----------



## venus woman

*venuswoman*

Hello I am from Canada nice to meet you all


----------



## freudian.slip

From Pittsburgh Pennsylvania.  Black and Gold country!


----------



## General joy

From boston mass


----------



## Jesusgreen

Voted Europe. I'm living in Poland at the moment, originally from England though.


----------



## ThizzMon$teR

Born and raised in California.


----------



## tuesday

born and raised in the heroin addicted suburban towns of southern pennsylvania. maybe one day i'll leave


----------



## frida80

Hi everybody, I was born and I live in Italy.


----------



## cellogirl

hey all!

Canadian girl here.  Lived here all my life in quiet suburbia


----------



## c3rta1nv0rz

hey i live on long island, ny, IT SUCKS!


----------



## wedelglass

Hey from Tasmania, Australia. It's autumn here  rain for the next 6 months


----------



## getreal

I dont remember voting on this one................from the US of A and now a resident in the UK.
(by no choice of my own-LOL)


----------



## JayR

+1 vote for Canada! :D


----------



## foxytxsoccermom

North Texas..


----------



## Top_Cat

I lied.... I clicked UK



but am frae scotland pal!


----------



## bigslick57

the desert, USA, love it(usually)


----------



## xriest

vancouver canada!


----------



## Digital*Recluse

Sarf London.


----------



## wire man

hi all,i am new im trying to learn how this works


----------



## lifeislikewater

Hello. I hail from the city of San Antonio, TX. I've lurked here on and off to hear people's input on questions that I've had in the past. It's always seemed like a helpful and nurturing environment, for the most part. So I decided to join since I'm in a chronic pain management program that has me on strong narcotic pain relievers. Every day I walk the line of needing them for pain and needing them for mental reasons. Enough about me. Hello everybody.


----------



## Syzygy

I picked Antarctica because it is closest to where I'm from. I'm actually from Kerguelen.


----------



## lifeislikewater

So Kerguelen isn't in Antarctica? What country is it in (or is that the name of the country?)

Sorry for my geographic ignorance. A simple google search would have given me the answers I'm looking for.


----------



## Klue

^ Wow! I had never heard of those islands before! What an amazing part of the world, I bet it's freeeeeezing at the moment! What is your internet connection like? Tell us all about Kerguelen!


----------



## tll

Hi to all 
I live in Switzerland, but originally I'm from Russia. When I visited Bluelight for the first time I thought it was inhabited by russian community  , anyway I'm quite proud that this forum uses ".ru" domain xDD


----------



## snope

Whats up? From Chicago;D


----------



## when in rome

Hey all, I'm from "The Garden State", New Jersey, USA


----------



## dgirl31uk

Hi everyone, Im new i dont really know how this works so any help would be appreciated! cheers,


----------



## Klue

^ Hey dgirl31uk, welcome to Bluelight 

Don't really know how what works? Not familiar with forums much? What brings you here?

Try reading the Greenlighters guide, there is a link in my signature. Also, there is a good FAQ in the SUPPORT forum for further technical details about the running of the forum.


----------



## dgirl31uk

thanx, how do you go from being a greenlighter to a bluelighter then? and when will i be able to send private messeges?


----------



## Klue

Here is a link to the Support FAQ that I mentioned... http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=431373

Why don't you start a thread here in NMI and introduce yourself.


----------



## theotherside

Wow the USA is kicking butt in this poll.......we always win


----------



## MyNameIs.Mia

PIttsburgh, PA  USA!!!    Home of the Pittsburgh Steelers! and Penguins!


----------



## mina

I'm from Austria. So my native language is german. But i'm speaking/understanding english without problems


----------



## theotherside

^^^I wish I could speak two languages....I can speak and understand Spanglish because I live in Houston which has a majority hispanic population.


----------



## boyzDaMan

*green to Bluelight, but definitely not green!*

after 2 years of steady usage, speed-ballin is the way to go! but man, it fucks your tolerance like none other! anyone have any solutions to this? (besides using less, lol?)


----------



## Klue

^ Hey, welcome to Bluelight. New Member Introductions isn't really the place for a question like that (please read the guidelines of the forum you want to post in before you post). Try using the search engine, or put together a well thought out thread and post in the appropriate place. Just letting you know you won't get many replies to drug topics in here.

You're fine to start a welcome thread in here though


----------



## SpecialK_

Not really new any more, but hadn't done this yet!


----------



## jamez

Hello all. I'm new, and I'm from the uk. Already posted an intro thread, but only just seen this poll. 
So, yeah. That's it really. ^_^


----------



## Klue

Cool avatar jamez


----------



## jamez

Klue said:


> Cool avatar jamez



thanks.


----------



## nikkers

Cominatcha from Sunny Florida!


----------



## Pucca

Hi Bluelighters,
I'm new to bluelight, not sure how to post new threads,
any help would be most appreciated, tanks x


----------



## Klue

Look for this button


----------



## dtr

*cape town, S.Africa.*
word!


----------



## Liberator

Another one for the U.K here, just doing my bit
At last......sunshine


----------



## kingme

apparently im part of a very small group... Romania here... perhaps blue light scares away us transylvania vampires


----------



## bathbuilder333

hi from glastonbury  great to be here


----------



## gizmo912

Hi from Savannah, GA!


----------



## Dissident

Usa


----------



## RickyAcid

North East England, somewhere near Darlington  

Long time browser, decided to get an account seeing as a friend had done the same.


----------



## gene2112

hey, I'm Gene... american living abroad in Japan for 23 years now.


----------



## twinn73

*I used to be on opiophile,im brand new*

How is everyone,im happy to see more "likeminded" people here,talk to ya all soon!!!!=


----------



## dongers

San Gabriel Valley in southern CA. Socal crew sign in!


----------



## h3lls.angel

Hellooooooo from westside sydney of ozzzzzzzzzzzzzzz (australia )
im new new new


----------



## Klue

^ Why don't you make yourself an Intro thread?


----------



## NoOnesHome

Pacific Northwest
I fukin hate being a *noob*
spell checker... cool


----------



## PolyHead

I'm from the United Snakes, Land of the B, home of the slaves.


----------



## beluvdmarie

USA (Kinda) Live in Guam!! Most gorgeous place ever!! It's a US territory


----------



## /\_/\__FlatLine__

From UK but spent 5 crazy Years in Thailand, qualateeeeee :D


----------



## hatefigure

felix said:


> Well... we just don't KNOW, do we? This might be just the thing they need to come out of lurkitude. I can't think of anything better to do in Antartica than take drugs and go on the internet, but maybe that's just me. :D
> 
> 
> *bows* Thank you sensei. But I was not informed about the requirement for responsibility?
> 
> 
> I know I suck for putting the whole of Asia into one tiny little radio button, but I just thought I had to draw the line somewhere, you know? Where about in Asia?



hatefigure here and will just say i am from stirling in sscotland the kit is shit


----------



## coelophysis

beluvdmarie said:


> USA (Kinda) Live in Guam!! Most gorgeous place ever!! It's a US territory



That's so cool. I've always wanted to see Guam. I hear it generally has the same average temperature all year 'round. Is this true?


----------



## bipolardysfunction

Love from the U.S. Yes us Americans, we love to get high. I know I do. Sup people? Been reading your posts for sometime now, just finally want to say "high"?


----------



## bipolardysfunction

PolyHead said:


> I'm from the United Snakes, Land of the B, home of the slaves.



That is too cute!


----------



## renton1453

im actually from Turkey but currently residing in US...this is my first message on the forum so welcome everyone!


----------



## amomentlikethis

Greetings one and all - I'm from The UK [southwest of the uk - the pointy end!]

Peace, out x


----------



## anonymous6619

*hi, i'm new*

I just found this site a few days ago & i love it! ok, here's the thing at the moment, i was just in an introduction forum reading posts & getting ready to post my intro post when i received a private message. so i left to go read it & couldn't find my way back there. so moderator, if i'm in the wrong place (which i think i am) please help me find where this is supposed to go & maybe a message with the proper link please? it would be very much appreciated!!!

All I was able to find was what seemed introductions (i think) for Aussies. Earlier I had started reading other posts from people in the USA. I don't mean to discriminate, but information from people from the same country is much more useful & I can relate much more.

So with that said, I'll wait with my intro post & thanx so much to the moderator. I'm sorry to be a pain in your ass! And dam, how will I even find my way back here? Yes i fully admit to TWO things 1-  I am an addict & 2- I am a computer idiot!!! LOL And for that I am truly sorry. It's just that I am on day 3 clean, I'm trying, but I find myself getting frustrated very easy these days!!! I'm a heroin addict of 18-ish years ( never had a clean stint yet), so it's high (no pun intended) time i get my shit together! 

ps- please let me know if i can post my intro here, i'll just keep this open so i don't get lost again


----------



## Klue

Basically, Bluelight is the forum and there are a whole heap of sub-forums within that. At the top of every page on Bluelight is the *FORUMS* link; http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/ If you read down that page that is a list of all the sub forums.

Try reading the Greenlighters Guide (link in my signature), There is also a good FAQ in the SUPPORT sub forum, and the general Bluelight FAQ (also a link at the top of every page).

Start yourself a thread in this sub forum (New Member Introductions)


PS. You'll only be able to send a PM to moderators until you reach 50 posts


----------



## Imagican

*Noob*

howdy.

I'm Mike from Orlando Florida. found you through goolin' information on opiates and opium.

looking forward to positive communication and sharing of information.

MEC


----------



## Imagican

gizmo912 said:


> Hi from Savannah, GA!



Savanah ROCKS. Visit at least twice a year and ALWAYS eat at 'Juarez' when visiting, (it's a TRADITION and the food ROCKS too).

MEC


----------



## Fletchacet

*Long time troll*

Hey BL's...as title suggests, I was a long time troll of BL often turning to you guys for experince reports and harm reduction for myself and friends. Except for the occasional petty fights (esp. in any tramadol or loperamide threads), very reliable place for info. Good to be a Greenlighter!


----------



## Phoebus

felix said:


> *ATTENTION N00BS: PLEASE MAKE A NEW THREAD INTRODUCING YOURSELF, DON'T POST IT HERE!!!*
> 
> If you come here on a Friday or Saturday night, you get an EXTRA special welcome, fuelled by my drug of choice for the night.
> 
> You know it makes sense. %)
> 
> And that reminds me - I have the power to make this a sticky. I may well abuse my powers to make it so, so let's see what happens.
> 
> So stop lurking, and tell us something about yourself, and where you're FROM!!!
> 
> I love you all, regardless.



you're from scotland? so am I.

never thought i'd find someone from scotland here instantly....


----------



## Phoebus

i'm also a med student / avid traveler / general mis-adventurer

looking forward to getting to know people and get into some interesting discussions.


----------



## shadow6654

only 148 canadians! D:


----------



## ektamine

I was born and last seen in the USA. Although I currently reside in hyperspace. :D


----------



## Dr migi

Hey everybody, I finally register to this very useful board. 

By the way im from Switzerland ! ;D


----------



## G0NZ0MkUlTRA65

I currently Reside in San Antonio tx, but im from Buenos Aires Argentina!!

I put S.America For the hell of it.%)


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

I'm from Providence, Rhode Island.  But I go to college in Chicago, and that's where I spend most of my year.


----------



## TornUpKnuckles

Los Angeles


----------



## Дмитрий

LV (Latvia) Riga.


----------



## theotherside

ektamine said:


> I was born and last seen in the USA. Although I currently reside in hyperspace. :D



Great answer


----------



## coelophysis

^Hah, was going to quote that too myself. I love him already.


----------



## method own girl

minneapolis, MN USA


----------



## ladyofbluelight

Hey everyone!! I have alwaysss read this site almost every day.  I have finally signed up and I am sooo excited! 

Love from the U.S.


----------



## HigherAwareness

FLORIDA and staying


----------



## Sam228

I'm new and I voted USA here


----------



## The Librarian

*Where I'm from*

I was born in Natchez mississppi lived in Louisiana most of my life  lived in florida Georgia and mississippi


----------



## Blown bulb

*Tiered of sunglasses*

Hey everyone "WELL HEY" from the USA
got in a big bang car accident, woke to head injury tremors, night blindness, raging ass fear, doc had me on ssri's, Oxycontin and 6 mgs zanax a day.
as I got better this crap made me nuts, I tapered with serenity resolutions tea, slowly, ssri's were some real bad stuff, shut down sex organs.
PROBLEM I still am real darn sensitive to light, I mean big way, doc says it may pass but it an't! anyone got any ideas that help


----------



## coelophysis

The Librarian said:


> I was born in Natchez mississppi lived in Louisiana most of my life  lived in florida Georgia and mississippi



You should explore some of the northern states  Sure it may get cold, but that's why you gotta take things that'll keep you warm 
Welcome to BL


----------



## Taoluo

West end of Glasgow, Scotland.


----------



## Sergeant cupcake

I'm from London woop woop!!!


----------



## Sergeant cupcake

South east london to be eexxxact...the city that shuts about 11.30pm


----------



## bettybrownie

Hi....I'm from Los Angeles but currently in Texas!!


----------



## benzico

big shout out from south coast uk! love this website, came across it by accident couple weeks back.


----------



## Part Time Junkie

UK ALL THE WAY  haha


----------



## fayder

greetings form Cali

do they even have drugs in Antartica?


----------



## allanlee

Hey, this is great, Thanks. I am from NC USA.[/I][/I]


----------



## Sam228

Actually the northeast U.S. here


----------



## multihobbied

Tizzampa!


----------



## SeaDoc

NC, USA via FL via Northern CA  (I was born in northern California and support the movement to split it into two separate states. Typical position for an old hippie/baby boomer)


----------



## Rx_

multihobbied said:


> Tizzampa!


Me Too.!%)


----------



## darkbydesign

Greetings!
I'm from the uk but currently in south east Asia where I’m spending 10 months 

My stay in Asia will soon be over and its off to Yorkshire for me! Anyone from up that way?


----------



## Brit3546

United States, FL.


----------



## Dantheman11

Yo I'm chillin in Egypt right now, pharmacies sell you whatever you want but they don't have amphetamies or opiates except for tramadol.  But theres benzos lyrica muscle relaxants.  Hash is everywhere too and so is heroin but the heroin is cheap and shitty as hell.  I only tried it once and since it was the first time it knocked me off my ass but i've heard from others it sucks


----------



## Wonderlust

A suburb near Vancouver, BC


----------



## PaulyPointz

*Paranoia vs. Sociability*

Hey I am from the Midwest. Everything here is newer to us.


----------



## Bates

I´m from Europe , Germany to be exact


----------



## GESolar

Hai,


----------



## jaced

Yo - Jace from England here! Experienced psychonaut (Or at least thats what the last 500g of mimosa hostilis told me)


----------



## DrDoob

Florida, USA - the Sunshine (and sometimes Hurricane) State


----------



## systemsmoke

*This made me laugh.*



duck_racer said:


> Felix the mod.
> 
> With power comes responsibility, young spidey.



"Whatever life holds in store for me, I will never forget these words: "With great powder comes great responsibility." This is my gift, my curse. Who am I? I'm System_Smoke. "


hehe will be pinching that from you lol


----------



## ginnybowles

im from georgia..how do i ask a question on here so that it can get answered??


----------



## Klue

^ Well you started a thread, but it would be better suited in Legal. I guess the mods will move it over there... you have to remember it's an international board and you may not get replies as quick as you wanted. If you check out the vb page www.bluelight.ru/vb you can see all the different sub forums and their descriptions to find where the best place would be for you questions. That might mean posting in an existing thread, or starting a new one fresh...


----------



## wandering drive

Southern MN, USA.
I live in a small town because that's where I'm the most comfortable.


----------



## ~DoWnR~

sin city


----------



## straylights

Love from London


----------



## Arimane

I'm from europe, Italy =)


----------



## sparkleandfade

Western PA.


----------



## ZosoUK

just north of CAMBRIDGE ! (UK)


----------



## JimmyCocks

Ct, usa


----------



## Needlzz

Cambridge Ohio     U.S.A hi all!!!!


----------



## CiTiZeNSnIpS

Southern Oregon its a good place to grow pot but that is about all we got going for us and it got put on the back burner after my car accident 10 years ago the doctor showed me that big things come in small packages and it damn near consumed the last 10 years of my life as i consumed every opiate i could get my hands on


----------



## J.Sanctuary

Eastern England


----------



## bigstevederry

from the UK, Northern Ireland


----------



## Whirleygig

Flood City PA.....  ``this post counts right..?    

Greetings to all and peace around the globe


----------



## Skyie

*New Member Introduction 2010 October*

Aloha! I'm not from Hawaii but I'm from Madison Heights Michigan.
I'm nineteen years old, I consider myself a man.
I spend my days working hard so I can put another layer of wax on my car, and support my drumming habit.  I was suggested to come here from a ex DF member.  I look forward to becoming a member of the community, and talking to everyone! Adios


----------



## coelophysis

Welcome Skyie, hope you're enjoying it so far


----------



## narcisolon

Born and raised in Panama.  Been in South Florida for 7 years now...


----------



## Barbless42

*Intro..AK. greenhorn here to bluelight*

hey from alaska here.... founf this site looking for info on alot of things i guess.... am a drug user of many kinds ... i am guessing that is ok to admit on here......... woul love some input and wisedom on a few things like Meth for one  not a huge addiction problem... I control it , it nevers controls me ... like the carpet surfers i am the one that pulls out the vaccume hahah but yeah


----------



## JoshE

Lol, I wonder who lives in Antartica...

Tis probably people taking the piss


----------



## JC81

Hi, I'm from Munich, Bavaria, Germany, the most "unliberated and conservative" city in Europe.. Anyone else here from Munich?


----------



## undertoker

Skyie you remind me of me alot, I'm also from around that area, how do you like living where you do right now?


----------



## warmachine22

*Hmmmm...*

I am from the U.S


----------



## warmachine22

I am curious to find out where my post went?


----------



## oloney14

Hi all. Virginia, USA...what a conservative shithole lol


----------



## Baskiat

I´m from Brazil.

Hello all!


----------



## tomac

finally made a profile. although ive been comin to bluelight for years


----------



## blissfulabyss

damn, USA representing!


----------



## coelophysis

warmachine22 said:


> I am curious to find out where my post went?



Which one?


----------



## sog.pain4evr

so what up im new, i rite music and love drugs, anything to get a decent escape from the b.s. so that includes video games as well.  id read book but im afraid i 4got how... so anyway u can call me Pain, and i voted other. im just gonna b vauge, Hell is where i come from.


----------



## Bella_Luvs_Blues

*Fort Lauderdale FLA...954 Baby!!*


----------



## Jayzen Freeze

Y am I still a greenjighter?


----------



## Swerlz

Bella_Luvs_Blues said:


> *Fort Lauderdale FLA...954 Baby!!*



ditto


Born in Jersey.. now in So Flo


----------



## Bella_Luvs_Blues

*Hey...*



Swerlz said:


> ditto
> 
> 
> Born in Jersey.. now in So Flo





*Im From Hoboken..Where is SoFla?..Im on the Beach *


----------



## NotQuiteAnonymous

I used to live in Ft Lauderdale  when it was 305...


----------



## jadeferguson

*Ohio*

Familiar with Bluelight for several years however just registered. Lived in New Mexico, Texas, and Arizona, and am now in my home state of Ohio. Been back several years now and have not  crossed paths with anyone on the rave scene. The souls that I met and the experiences gained during that part of my life will always be the ones closest to my heart. ----- Anybody in Ohio?


----------



## loncho

from South America (Chile), but live in Canada


----------



## crispyRhea

Selection is only the UK... i chose other

I am however from Scotland..


----------



## Angelic1

Hey Jade Ferg, Im in the Cleveland area. How about you?


----------



## Smoke4Freedom

I am from UK, I chose europe because I did not see UK. I am high. That can be taken as an excuse if needed.


----------



## Ron_Farmer

*intro*

hi, just wanted to introduce myself.

i'm ron. i'm 40yrs old and i live in a small village in northern sweden. married and have 2 girls, 6 and 9. been a long time forum poster and love to chat. 

not a substance user at the moment but i'm always open for personal improvment.:D

i was drawn here by the excellent nudes you guys had posted and kinda got stuck.

currently under-going a change to my marital status...been married 10 years but wife is considering divorce. in the meantime we've decided to open our relationship up and perhaps swing some to spice things up.

life is not good now...but i can see a day when things might look up. 

right now i'm interested in some fun. flirting, sex chat and friendship. i have a huge reading interest. love good music, movies. i'm a professional chef and love to cook.

good in bed and love to experiment...not afraid to do new things...ask me and i'll try it atleast once. 

that concludes my intro...please feel free to email me.


----------



## Roach-life

i chose other, but Asia.  PK


----------



## KoLa89

Greetings from Turkey!!!!


----------



## RedThorn

Hey, all.
I'm from the UK, why does it say I'm still a Greenlighter even though I've made 50 posts?


----------



## Hypno-h

Hi - from the UK, thank gawd this forum works, its good to browse a few but there are a couple out there that dont accept new members - boo-hoo, need some research chem chums. Probably cant PM myself so if anyone does know a short cut or any issues with a n other popular forum, please let me know. I see some familiar names on both.

Have a good nite all


----------



## wickedgarden

What's up all!  Hello from the US!!!!!


----------



## AlieBeFree

Hey everyone! I am from the United States... I live in New Hampshire which nobody ever knows where that is but its about 40 minutes away from Boston, Massachusetts


----------



## heroshaman

*where the TRRRIBBBE at?*

hey everyone 
I'm from T-dot Canada , I realize the best place to "learn" might be Erowid , but I am here to FIND THE OTHERS as my hero Terence Mckenna would say 

I am having trouble finding cool psychedelically sophisticated people in the default world to hang with and hook up with (just being honest) as I often end up with lots of judgement from friends and attempts at "interventions" by well meaning girlfriends who want to always for some reason set me "straight" lol 

I am pretty healthy minded and into sports (Capoeira) and spirituality, and Anarchy ,give me a shout if 
u "downin" the program 
Ur a HUGE Terence fan 
U know about cool trance/techno raves 
U r just trying to find the _others_ in the area!


----------



## DannyG

Voted for Asia. 

A little hesitant to say where exactly as the drug laws here are pretty strict (though staff here of course could figure out from IP address and such).
Here, above a certain amount (i.e; 3 grammes of morphine, 15 grammes of cannabis, 25 grammes of methamphetamine, etc) will grant you a mandatory death sentence (hang). That's BS and not cool! Can't wait to migrate and live elsewhere.


----------



## luckytxgirl28

Texas here


----------



## xiferz

Jus saying hi from Bristol, UK.  Great site - i've learnt heaps.


----------



## rockoval

Hi all......I'm from Halifax in the UK!! Anyone near me thats into benzo's?


----------



## chemist63

Midwest area of the US.  No wonder why everyone is getting so fat here. They are all stoned!


----------



## FreeThinker1969

Orange County, California, USA for the last 8 years but born and raised in Red Hook Brooklyn New York City!  Holla!


----------



## seeyouauntie

Whats up first post. Hailing from northern michigan.


----------



## krazikomi

Where are all the Idaho people at? (probably so high on meth they already read every post on here...) But yea id just  like to kindly just say fuck prohibition, and fuck our elected officials (at least in this state), you know who you are you get letters from me all the time. What would i not give to have the freedom to walk into a pharmacy and buy what i need. Land of the free my ass. end rant/


----------



## KronikPain

Hey, originally born and bred CALI, now in the Triangle are of NC, United States...


----------



## MatteP

Hi.  I hail from New Jersey. :  )


----------



## bberry9876

I was born and bread in Augusta GA. moved to Hephzibah GA 15 years ago, It is right outside of Augusta Lived inthe C.S.R.A. for 47 years. So hello to everybody.


----------



## A Sai Ën

Lived pretty much all over the English speaking world (NZ, Australia, UK, brief stint in SA) now living in Southern California. Hey.


----------



## CFLucy

I'm new, from Sheffield UK.


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

Hey you crazy Bluelighters, you! 

I suppose it's safe to say that I've been a bit of a partial 'lurker' for the past year or so. I figured since I waste enough of my vision staring at this forum, hell...I might as well see a few things on it that *I* have to say! 

From the seedy and artificially flavored Los Angeles, CA.
Pleasure to be here! Introduce yourselves—let me in on the party, goddamnit! (As long as there aren't too many people, haha)


----------



## Kjc2003

Hey all, just thought id say hi, been lurking the forums for a few months now which ive found very imformative. So here I am.

im west midlands hereford. Anyone else about?


----------



## pnkparis

long island, ny!

hello everyone .. my first post and i am currently enjoying a nice relaxing rolllllll listening to some Deadmau5 (<- if youv never heard you NEED to download his shit..or visit deadmau5.com - my fav music to roll to)

 peace outt


----------



## Warm'nFuzzy

From Brooklyn but Im in Tampa Fl now. represent! Go Rays!


----------



## Graceful Mess

Brighton, Sunny England!


----------



## A Sai Ën

Graceful Mess said:


> Brighton, Sunny England!



Funny.


----------



## NoRegrets

*Hugs from Latvia 
*


----------



## snowprincess

*6 months new*

thought I would say hi.  I am a native NY'r, lived many yrs in CT, the last 3 yrs in Las Vegas  and just recently moved to Orange County, CA.  
Interested in making new friends in my area


----------



## godlovesugly

new to this site, too paranoid to say where i live haha..but ill just say southwest region.


----------



## violatorism

hi guys, im from post soviet ,eastern europien country,a small  country near the baltic sea :lithuania.our neighbours are poland,russia and latvia,just wanted to put more details about my country. b`couse,most of the people from all around the world even hadent heard the name.btw sorry for my english,im not using it so often anymore(school is over for me)


----------



## NoRegrets

violatorism said:


> hi guys, im from post soviet ,eastern europien country,a small  country near the baltic sea :lithuania.our neighbours are poland,russia and latvia,just wanted to put more details about my country. b`couse,most of the people from all around the world even hadent heard the name.btw sorry for my english,im not using it so often anymore(school is over for me)




 are u from Estonia ?
anyways hi neighbour hah


----------



## The Great Ranchero

Hello all, its awesome to see such a wide variety of people from all over that all post here.  I'm from the united states, grew up outside of Washington DC in Northern Virginia.  I moved to San Antonio, Texas when I was 18 and have lived here since


----------



## zigzagger

I'm not really so new, long-time lurker. I'm from Nova Scotia, Canada.


----------



## Cerebral

Northern Virginia outside of Washington DC also..

I'm dying to get to Europe though.. a desk job in the district doesn't seem appealing


----------



## SteveSircull

Long time registered, long time lurker, forgot old log in from 2004 and rarely posted under the new one so don't know where i stand. 

I do lie down alot though around Wolverhampton in the UK.


----------



## jannerfish

^ Steve Bull for England, again!  Be better than our current lot.

Posting from UK.  Good to see enough of us here to make a little corner for ourselves.  Usually everyone's from London or SE, if there are any Brits at all in a forum.  Good to see people from all over UK.  Even, amazingly, my deserted neck of the woods.  There's never anyone from around here on the web.  I was convinced it was only me.  The SW does seem to be a bit of a haven for sorts who come here so I shouldn't be surprised.  I in Plymouth btw.

And on Benzo, which explains a lot of my recent posting in case you were wondering!!  I can't stop writing.  I try but...well I've had a rollup in my hand for about 5hrs.  You know it. Nothing stronger as Plymouth is useless for a decent j these days.  I'm giving up until I see improvements but that's a story for another thread.

Typing is actually keeping me warm as I've got no-one to natter with for that, sob.  I hope no one cares about my rambling but I've got to get it out.  And it's relevant to the site anyway (if not this thread), feeding back the knowledge and love - Benzo is good, if you wanna try an RC.

So, hello to all Brits (and the rest of you BLers from around the world).  Come to the SW UK, you'll like it if you like BL.  Not that I'm care where anyone is from, just nice to have some people you might actually meet with, hint hint?  I'm not always this hyper but you've all been there/here.

Can I get  censored for post-comedown ramblings - does this sorta thing need a special thread?  Just asking - move my post if mod cleaning up.


----------



## Liptus777

From the states.  Got out for a while, now I'm back.  On my back.


----------



## glowstickfever420

*whaddup*

new member, from michigan, 17, i luv to raveeeeeeeee


----------



## darkangelz

wow! i am surprised that there isnt more here from the uk/ireland?? I have a met quite a few around the site so-far but maybe they just haven't voted here yet!! xxx but its defo a very interesting poll!  xxx


----------



## cyberia_rwc

Hi, I'm from Melbourne, Australia and have joined to try and find some like-minded psychonauts in my neighbourhood.


----------



## SenorSoapy

I LOVE BRIGHTON!!!
Went there in the summer and spent about four hours *sightseeing* the inside of The Mash Tun in The Lanes!
I wanted to move there but I couldn't find work.
I live in Chichester, near Portsmouth


----------



## Saynthewd

+Rep United States >:D


----------



## lushiouslinda2k9

*new!*

hey im new to this thing fair confusing how dose everything work??
please some help me ha im from ireland yup!


----------



## WishInever

Where do I go & how do I do my first post?


----------



## lushiouslinda2k9

ireland!!! yup ha


----------



## xanbarbaby

im not sure what im supposed to be "voting on"as im a newbie but let me introduce myself..i go by "xanbarrbaby" or "barrebaby" 4 short which im sure you guys will find out why in due time


----------



## proseone

hello everyone from massachusetts (lawrence area)


----------



## le monstre

been lurking for a while, and now i'm finally posting. i hope everyone is as proud as i am. woo woo


----------



## cuteredhead_in_MA

Hi all!  I am a NOOB, from Western Massachusetts in the grand ole U.S. of A.


----------



## ThanksLois

Hi everyone! Greetings from Amsterdam


----------



## 3rd_I_blind

One up for the Netherlands! :-D


----------



## Radamic

Soryfor the terrible typing. Any Floridians out there?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Radamic said:


> Soryfor the terrible typing. Any Floridians out there?



Check out this thread if you are looking for Bluelighters from Florida.


----------



## NurssJacky

hello all! 23/f/Southern California here! Thanx 4 this felix... its pretty neat 2 know which country like-minds think from!


----------



## NurssJacky

ThanksLois said:


> Hi everyone! Greetings from Amsterdam



Hi ThanksLois are u an Amsterdam native? i always wanted to meet someone who was born and raised there.


----------



## TyphlosionDragon

Ah Washington DC here! Seems like I'm one of a handful lol


----------



## mazdamike

New york city


----------



## theotherside

^^^What country is that small village in


----------



## Shameful

I live in Maryland 98% of the time.


----------



## GAYcodeineBOY

*Just Sayin Hey From New York City!!!*

I've been checking this site out for a while and finally joined.  I'm really looking forward to chatting with other members.  Hit me up if you dig my username!  I'd especially like to meet people from NYC and my other favorite places: Canada, UK, Ireland, Australia, France, Bermuda, Poland.   %)


----------



## Oxykiss

Representin So-Cal  No Hate if your from anywhere else though.


----------



## SpaceCadetHayden

I'm from Minnesota, donchaknow


----------



## moneyman1985

*thanks*

The more time i spend on her i enjoy it more and more. I love this page and i really enjoy it


----------



## ADDGrrl

I'm in SLC, UT.


----------



## crystalserenity

Idaho


----------



## Imphishy

Checkin' in from Boston...


----------



## biggles

Maryland, here.  Crabcakes and football, yall.  haha.


----------



## andrikos1977

hi all.

im from Greece.
it sucks you say?oh well..what can i do?


----------



## hayling

reppin QLd Australia


----------



## AmandaMaeKC

Howdy from KCMO U.S.!


----------



## theotherside

Hey I'm in Texas.....we say howdY


----------



## dxr

Hi, Poland here.


----------



## Javida

South Carolina right now.

Hello all!


----------



## demon cleaner

South of France!

peace


----------



## GratefulDeadhead

Oklahoma here! Go sooners!


----------



## Chelseagrrrlopi

*new here*

Hi I've been coming to this sight for a few months very useful info.I'm from socal behind the orange curtain. I wouldn't be able to live a happy life without my dolls. Couldn't walk a year ago been thru a lot of hell and opiates saved me. I can answer? ? About plugging my fave. Love old punk Oi! And the oc.  Thanks to all of you for being here!


----------



## Chelseagrrrlopi

*new here*

Hi I've been coming to this sight for a few months very useful info.I'm from socal behind the orange curtain. I wouldn't be able to live a happy life without my dolls. Couldn't walk a year ago been thru a lot of hell and opiates saved me. I can answer? ? About plugging my fave. Love old punk Oi! And the oc.  Thanks to all of you for being here! I meant to say. Love the ocean...


----------



## stroggs

Europe - Germany 8>


----------



## SicilianNate

United States PNW and MIDWEST. Woots


----------



## Roximegamorphasis

Hello from Vegas.. Sin City. Party 24/7!


----------



## Roximegamorphasis

to you all!


----------



## LoveHateLove

Vancouver Canada.  Soon to be backpacking in Europe for two months .


----------



## jw1812

Hello all 

New to the site and new to Kansas City, MO


----------



## wobbles

Sydney Australia here :D not the best scene for substances but meh it'll do. Can't wait to hit Europe next year!


----------



## GMan2k

Newbie from Toronto.


----------



## GMan2k

Hello.... Kinda geeky.  Getting started


----------



## oxytocin

the awkward not northern-not southern bumble city of wilmington, DE.
reppin that 302! i've noticed a couple other members from the first state, and if you're from DE you'd understand, we probably all know each other in some way or another


----------



## Cyanoide

Northern Europe, the Nordic Countries to be more specific. A country that does experience the midnight sun in summer. Which country one I won't tell 

Quite few members from Europe according to the poll, under 10 %, when the estimated numbers of inhabitants in Europe are 731 million. But of course Bluelight may just be more popular especially with Americans.

Edit: Oh, I forgot the UK, but you Brits don't always want to identify yourself as Europeans anyway


----------



## SinisterMuffin

Any possibility you could divide the large regions into smaller ones?  (Like Southeastern Asia, Northern Africa, Western Europe, Mid-western United States, etc...)  Ah, this was made so long ago that you probably can't.  Either way, I hail from the Southeastern United States...


----------



## junkymandan

upstate ny where the sailplanes are


----------



## smyley

New be here from USA. Ready to explore this interesting forum

Smyley


----------



## Kyles

Sydney Australia :0) Winter here atm & bloody freezing - bring on Summer!!


----------



## DManRocks

Saskatchewan, Canada, right now.  But I was born in British Columbia, Canada and lived most of  most of my life there until the last few.


----------



## Planet Hemp

São Paulo, Brazil


----------



## Mel22

Long-time lurker from Melbourne, Australia.


----------



## Daz.Skallywag

*Eitah!*

hello, word , sup, hosh, sanibonani, aangenaame-kennis, gunjani etc...
Name is Daz, greeting you from the Transkie South Africa( homeland of Nelson Mandela)
have always loved reading the forums round here, so thought i may as well subscribe.  
more about me... i am a aspiring musician, entheobotanist, herbalist. i run a mushroom business... hmmmm
I love to smoke .... My father was a smoker, and his father  was a  smoker and his fathers father was a smoker.... so i aspire to continue the legacy, lol ... just mucking about the fountain... on the real, i have alot of questions for the drug forum, that i cant wait to discuss ( cant think of any of them now,hahahaaa, but they come quite often ) . PEACE.


----------



## !!4iV4HF9R34g

Utah anyone?!


----------



## ChaosBuild3

United States - Texas !


----------



## antileet

hahah big suprise there  hello world 8(


----------



## Rhinestone_Eyes

Texas here! I wonder how many Bluelighters live in my area.


----------



## Dirtybird30

Boston Area...


----------



## stinson512

Damn I thought the UK would have more than that


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

Tennessee...boy do I miss the roll call threads. I knew about them but at the time, wasn't really on bluelight enough to have an active interest in meeting other likeminded bluelighters.

I know you TN people are out there


----------



## Fairplaya

*USA takes it all !!!*

And of course the USA will always be the winner!!!  I bet if we were to vote state by state NewYork would win that too by a long shot!!!  Nothing like the BIG APPLE!!!


----------



## H@ze

I'm living in Luxembourg, small country but big in drugs. With a population of 500K there is a chance that I'm the only member from there.
Cheers


----------



## Kcwhite

Detroit area, I might be mistaken but it doesn't seem as if there are all that many ppl from the D around here lol. I did see the thread bouts how 50% of us round these parts is illiterates. Don't know wat that means but I knows we does lots o drugses around here lol


----------



## potprince

I land here from India.


----------



## Opiyum!

Anyone from around the Lake Stevens Washington area PM me!


----------



## trunkofmycar

I'm from the US, southern Indiana to be somewhat exact!


----------



## aquanos3

Dallas texas


----------



## LongTime

Dirty South here!


----------



## chosen moto

pittsburgh, pa........any bluelighters out here?


----------



## Vassenato

East central Pennsylvania. Doubtful anyone from around here would be on bluelight but if so, send me a pm!


----------



## apctool

I'm from north georgia, and would love to connect with others in my surroundin area, learn about new events, local literature, and music. Is there an appropriate place to start a thread for northern goergia. Pm with details and ideas

-ho11ow


----------



## hyperreal

Poland.


----------



## xxxyyy

anyone from the vicinity of frankfurt, germany around?


----------



## hellomynameiscloud

Republic of Ireland. Wonder how many other users live here.


----------



## Emily29707

Lancaster County, South Carolina.  Hello everyone!!


----------



## maggie_mayhem

Can't seem to locate poll, but I'm from Chicago, IL, USA.


----------



## coelophysis

Hey mag! The poll should be at the top of the thread. Let me know if it's not showing up for you.


----------



## Bekka

Americans do love their drugs.


----------



## Bekka

Also, as stated in my intro post, I hail from Manchester, NH, USA. Hello again to you all.


----------



## maggie_mayhem

Hmm, not seeing anything still. I've been a part of a non-drug-related forum before...so I have a general idea what I should look for. No luck. Think it's my mobile? I don't own a desktop, so I couldn't check, lol.


----------



## Wendy7177

Howdii all,I'm from a rinky dink lil country town in NE Pennsylvania,I say Hazleton bc no one EVEknows my town or the immedjate sorrounding placesbut Hazleton is near the interstate n some may have a better clue on its location,I'm about 15-20 minutes below depending if you drive as fast as I do,lol. I hope I'm posting I n the right place...I did alot of set-up n graphic desighn for phpbb boards well anyway enough of my yappin,was just wonderin if anyone wa even remotly near me. Have a great day all n plz never hesitate to ask if you have some questions,have a good one all n 
p.s. I am really glad    I found this place expect lots questios,hehe,later gaters


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^What kind of questions?  Your post is kind of hard to read...


----------



## shimazu

Wendy7177 said:


> Howdii all,I'm from a rinky dink lil country town in NE Pennsylvania,I say Hazleton bc no one EVEknows my town or the immedjate sorrounding placesbut Hazleton is near the interstate n some may have a better clue on its location,I'm about 15-20 minutes below depending if you drive as fast as I do,lol. I hope I'm posting I n the right place...I did alot of set-up n graphic desighn for phpbb boards well anyway enough of my yappin,was just wonderin if anyone wa even remotly near me. Have a great day all n plz never hesitate to ask if you have some questions,have a good one all n
> p.s. I am really glad    I found this place expect lots questios,hehe,later gaters



I have relatives who live in Mount Carmel, which if Im not mistaken, is relatively close to Hazelton

ifs its anything like Mt Carmel yeah thats the sticks for sure


----------



## kdout

I'm from New Hampshire. We love our drugs here!


----------



## ginger69

alrite folks im from northern ireland still tryna figure out how 2 work this, we love are drugs big time over here


----------



## velvetdaze

Heyo! Wisconsin USA right here.


----------



## stardust.hero

I hear you have things called cheese curds..and they squeak. Turn that crooked face into a smile!


----------



## callmedebreeze

callmedebreeze here (newbie)
I live in Gestapo land (USA) or should I call it hypocrite land?
Prohibition needs to end!!!!


----------



## tzeentch

I live in Arizona.

We have awesome parties out in the middle of the desert.


----------



## Hydrobenz

Orlando, Florida area, Ex pill mill capital of USA. Florida that is. Damn computer data base!


----------



## intelligentmind

Melborn


----------



## moondoggychris

Ocean city Maryland.


----------



## PantyRaid

'Warshington', DC here. Although I live in laurel now, its not my home. And I still work in dc.


----------



## escapingwonderland

Las Vegas..There is too much trouble to get in here. I love this town!! Tourist who come into the casinos ask if we live in Las Vegas...Really????


----------



## PantyRaid

^ I'm jealous. Always wanted to go to Vegas (I've been to las vegas... New Mexico haha), increasingly so after fallout: new vegas haha. Even though fallout 3 was better. Im probably not making any sense. I apologize.


----------



## spyhunter2

I am in Denver. Jeez Felix You have a lot of posts! That's Amazing.


----------



## escapingwonderland

PantyRaid said:


> ^ I'm jealous. Always wanted to go to Vegas (I've been to las vegas... New Mexico haha), increasingly so after fallout: new vegas haha. Even though fallout 3 was better. Im probably not making any sense. I apologize.



That's funny. I was coming back from LA to Las Vegas and had to stop at the emergency room and I got a bill like 2 years later because when I told them Las Vegas, NV, they entered Las Vegas, NM.


----------



## parasitica

I'm from England. Nice to see that there's people from all over the world here


----------



## bunge

Im also from england, lincolnshire on the east coast to be exact. Not that anyone has ever heard of it.lol


----------



## Grizzly Green

Mid atlantic east coast of the U S of A.


----------



## freeskier

USA - Massachusetts for me 

-PJ


----------



## Blunt-force Trauma

So I live in this little rinky dink town in southwestern Kentucky, USA.


----------



## newsunnn

SardonicNihilist said:


> ^nice, the first actual greenlighter to post in this thread.  Saweet!!!



hello sardonicnihlist,

i noticed that you are a greenlighter also! i was wondering how you changed your picture? I would like to change mine instead of having the stupid grey box with the outline of a person. i didnt know us greenlighters had such privilleges! 

you can either reply in a private messege or just post back on here. a private message would be convient,but i know us greenlighters have to use our p/ms wisley due to the 180 minute thing .(have to wait 180 after each one we send before sending another) 

ANYONE ELSE FEEL FREE TO REPLY AS WELL

 newsunnn


----------



## spork

Hi newsunnn. Click here to find out how to change your avatar.


----------



## wrongdose

Another Aussie here...loving it


----------



## Watkid

New bluelighter  Been reading through forums and threads for about 4 months now but just decided to sign up haha 
From England


----------



## il_duca

i'm from macerata,italy,center italy!!


----------



## anondy

not sure if anyone here will care to read this, but let me just start off by saying that this has been the most useful website i have ever found. not only useful and informative, but extremely polite by internet standards. nobody is made fun of, everyone is taken seriously, and all info is based on fact mixed with anecdote. I have learned a great deal from here, yet have never been influenced to do anything i wouldnt have otherwise. 

That being said, I am from the Baltimore, Maryland area in the US. I had a very heavy heroin addiction. I have been completely clean, no sub or meth, for about 2 months now and have no aspirations to do it anymore. some of my veins are completely wrecked still, and i still have tracks on one arm. My new fascination is with clonazepam, i just got a script for them legitimately and i enjoy it. not gonna get outta control with it tho lol


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Can I vote anyway? 




anondy said:


> not sure if anyone here will care to read this, but let me just start off by saying that this has been the most useful website i have ever found. not only useful and informative, but extremely polite by internet standards. nobody is made fun of, everyone is taken seriously, and all info is based on fact mixed with anecdote. I have learned a great deal from here, yet have never been influenced to do anything i wouldnt have otherwise.
> 
> That being said, I am from the Baltimore, Maryland area in the US. I had a very heavy heroin addiction. I have been completely clean, no sub or meth, for about 2 months now and have no aspirations to do it anymore. some of my veins are completely wrecked still, and i still have tracks on one arm. My new fascination is with clonazepam, i just got a script for them legitimately and i enjoy it. not gonna get outta control with it tho lol



Glad BL has been good to you anondy. Congrats' on the sobriety. It's not easy.


----------



## streetninja

Just to add to my vote for Australia... MELBOURNE BITCHEZ!!!!!


----------



## StrandLoper

Hey bluelighters! 
      I'm one of the few remnants of the first homo sapiens to stroll the big beach all the way from Mama Afrika to Ultima Thule and environs. Mostly extinct as a discrete phylum of the [pseudo-]sapiens mainstream, repeated waves of whom arriving, as always from the Eastern vastnesses of the Eurasian continent, tried to conquer, subdue, and genetically cleanse the autochtones from their homes, who, though not springing from the ground, were the first modern hominids to walk the beaches of the Western fringes of Europe from the Iberian peninsular to the Atlantic archipelago.
   Old School to the bone and DNA, one might say. 
   Like many colonized and oppressed aboriginal peoples, we were pushed into the least hospitable, most unproductive, and topographically easier to defend regions: the high moors, mountains, boglands, and off-shore islands. Like N.American First Nations, the historical weight of colonialism, of being stripped of land, of cultural and actual murderous genocide with males executed, castrated, enslaved, of the mass-rape that has always accompanied wars, have left my people with deep psychosocial scars.  Like other, minor Indo-European ethnic groups, we have found ourselves a small, despised minority; our tell-tale accent and syntax influences our speach when speaking the colonists' language is often derided. As is our love of oratory, rhetorical flourish, and lyrical flights of fancy, all foreign to the newcomers more terse, utilitarian usage. Our love of language and poetry predates the newcomers arrival and as even our 'lower orders' relish extravagant wit, apothegms, and the telling of tales in which the truth never gets in the way of a good story, a story that will vary from tavern to tavern, gradually getting more and more of polish that adds to its effect on the local hearer who gnows [sic] the telling's the thing, the 'truth' secondary. All of which distinguishes us from our colonists, a more sober and restrained group often find our use of their language risibly alien. And that is what we are gnown as, we few survivors who survived the Germanic hordes that now rule, we, the indigenes are [g]nown as the 'foreigners' in the Earlier versions of our colonists [we remain unconquered, signed no treaties] bastard tongue. In our own language our country is gnown as 'land of the comrades', and each of us is a 'comrade'.
    But with our language and culture deliberately crushed and belittled, working as serfs on the _colons_  domains before the Industrial Revolution, and as wage slaves in the extremely dangerous work that ravaged the country of its mineral wealth, and left it a steep, barren windblown backwater. With postcolonial self-contempt, class _ressentiment_, and massive unemployment, and an ancient, historically ingrained taste for fermented beverages, and many other psychotropic agents in pagan days. Like the N.American First Nations, like the Australian aborigines, we inigenes crammed into the least valuable, harshest lands, turned inward for escape. If the outside world was stacked against us, our inner world was our own. And we have embraced psychoptropics with a fierce, self-destructive joy in self-annihilation, a Canadian psychologist said we reminded her natives in her country, trapped on 'reserves', and like us, anaesthetizing themselves from hard realities by a near pandemic, ferocious consumption of chemical comforts....
   Now, bored enough, or want more?


----------



## TrYpTiCaL

I'm from Boston originally. Now I live in North Carolina.


----------



## gingergirrl

Portland, Oregon here!  Land of heroin


----------



## jollypecker

aberdeenshire , in Scotland-the promised land


----------



## Permanently_numb01

Mississippi


----------



## TAR3

What if you have idea where you are???


----------



## deidara

this is my first post, nashville TN currently but am about to move back to my hometown in NC in hopes of getting off heroin, I've been on and off here the past year and just can't seem to get clean. I can't wait to move back to my family, I think it'll help to be around my real family, because fam is the most important thing. friends aren't real most of the time. sorry for ranting a lil bit, I have been shooting ritalin IR all night and real talkative.


----------



## Toucan

Hey deidara why not make an introduction thread while you're here?


----------



## fullmeltbubblefan

Montréal-Québec-Canada 
00 Quebec gold homeland


----------



## rickolasnice

UK, Europe AND other - England


----------



## teetee

I agree completely. Good for you!


----------



## apelsin

New York City. A city of heroin.


----------



## LADY_IN_BLACK

Looks like Canadians are scarce  around here! .......Well we did just emerge from our igloos....lol


----------



## nordkraft

I'm from Denmark. 

Always looking for friends  So don't hesitate to throw me a PM if you're from DK


----------



## Iwantcandy

I'm from St Louis, Missouri and live in Alabama Hello Everyone hope all is well!!! ??


----------



## celesticunt

Brisbane, Australia! \o/


----------



## chimneysweep

I have learned more about me in the last few days than I expected


----------



## crazybitch73$

Houston, Texas


----------



## Solace322

NJ originally, but just moved to Eastern Shore of VA and there isn't anything fun around here...


----------



## RedRum OG

im glad to see most are from US

its unfair because UK and AUS people can type without an accent, and thats some conniving trickery.


minneapolis, mn  and eau claire, wi


----------



## jray41510

Nashville tn.


----------



## SirCollis

Hi Guys

I am from South Africa


----------



## ConfusedHippy

Washington state


----------



## RVAbrowntownRVA

Richmond va.


----------



## Meso1988

Miami, FL


----------



## SchrodingersCat

Adelaide, South Australia


----------



## Mcdc42790

The big 508, MA!!
New to this tho, interesting site this is.


----------



## Jimzip

Wales/Cymru!


----------



## hopefulraymond

Australia and other parts of the world.


----------



## Lechium

Just moved from los angeles to the hampton roads area and it blows. Dont kno anyone around here.


----------



## dopemegently

I'm from the south of England. And it's dull here; very, very dull.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

^^ glad to know you're from europe too mate :D

north italy here (more precisely Verona, you know, romeo and juliet)


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Where are all the newbies from NYC at?


----------



## dopemegently

^^ class place to live; are you expat or native? (If native, respect for your English).


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

^^^

I was born here.


----------



## dopemegently

Always wanted to live there, or at least go there. Gotta do that someday.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Yeah, man. NYC is where it's at. Wouldn't wanna live anywhere else. 

I tried the west coast for a while.. wasn't my cup of tea.


----------



## dopemegently

It's been my dream location pretty much my whole life tbh. It'd be a major change of pace for me though; I live in a pretty quiet little backwater. Maybe one day I'll get that visa and that green card (or whatever they're called)...


----------



## Stargazer

So the United States, where I'm from, is the largest crowd...hmm. Interesting. I thought this was a U.K. based board. It doesn't matter to me. I'm just looking to support, get support and learn.


----------



## TheAgnostic

Back from a 2 year hiatus from BL, But im from the Eastside of Columbus, OH. born and raised there. Living in Cleveland now, i miss cbus more and more everyday


----------



## mjl22881

What up Agnostic? Fellow newbie from Ohio here as well. I'm about an hour south of Cleveland.


----------



## TheAgnostic

Not much mj, just trying to stay warm in this awful weather lol, You? And welcome to BL bud!


----------



## mjl22881

Same, same. I'm about ready for this winter crap be done and over with bro! Thanks, this is a cool ass forum here!


----------



## TheAgnostic

I feel it man, worst winter ever i swear. But yeah bro BL is where its at. You stay in medina by any chance? J.w


----------



## mjl22881

Yea dude I can't remember a winter like this! I'm not far from Medina, just south of there. Down here in the big town of Wooster!


----------



## TheAgnostic

Yeah its just awful lol, but wooster is a nice college town id definitely prefer it over where im staying now on the East side of Cleveland.


----------



## mjl22881

Yeah, Wooster is a nice town. It's kind of a double edged sword since it's where I grew up though. Only bitch about a small town is that everyone knows everything about everyone else. The price you pay I guess. East Cleveland can be rough. Miss living in a big city though - always easier to get what you want when you want it! We used to get some dank ass rolls back in the day from a dude up in Cleveland when I was in college at Akron!


----------



## TheAgnostic

I bet man that small town talk can be a bitch. But yeah EC is depressing.. im moving back to Columbus next month i can't wait! But yeah the availability in cities is clutch, but im sober now so its not really a factor in choosing a place to live, i still prefer the city though


----------



## 303milehigh5280

From Denver Colorado born and raised saying what up I like to get fucked up and make money and work (the right way) and meet new people. I'm brand new to this site but nice to meet you all give me a hit back if interested.


----------



## mjl22881

Welcome to BL bro! I've spent some time in Denver. Did a lot of skiing up in Steamboat Springs growing up!


----------



## aussie1245

melbourne


----------



## leepy

uk for me west yorkshire


----------



## Chinggis

Dirty South, USA


----------



## bimbam

England, UK x


----------



## laurlaurinflorflor

Cocoa Beach, in sunny fuckin florida.


----------



## kapua

Maui HI, aloha!


----------



## Ariaxxx

Weirton, wv


----------



## gracejr

Hi y'all! I am from America. In case you can't tell by my greeting- I'm most definitely a GRITS.... Girl Raised In The South! (Chas. SC) I am pleased that Bluelight is available. I have had many questions answered, love reading y'alls personal stories, and am tickled pink with the variety of topics being discussed. From Blues to blue ink removal (hairspray is what I use to get out ink), and from baking strange brownies to harm reduction while using my fav IV spots- This site strait ROCKS!
  If I have posted in the wrong place, please, accept my apology and redirect me to the proper place. Indeed, I will gladly place myself up for adoption! 
     ~€>~
    -GraceJr.


----------



## gracejr

StrandLoper said:


> Hey bluelighters!
> I'm one of the few remnants of the first homo sapiens to stroll the big beach all the way from Mama Afrika to Ultima Thule and environs. Mostly extinct as a discrete phylum of the [pseudo-]sapiens mainstream, repeated waves of whom arriving, as always from the Eastern vastnesses of the Eurasian continent, tried to conquer, subdue, and genetically cleanse the autochtones from their homes, who, though not springing from the ground, were the first modern hominids to walk the beaches of the Western fringes of Europe from the Iberian peninsular to the Atlantic archipelago.
> Old School to the bone and DNA, one might say.
> Like many colonized and oppressed aboriginal peoples, we were pushed into the least hospitable, most unproductive, and topographically easier to defend regions: the high moors, mountains, boglands, and off-shore islands. Like N.American First Nations, the historical weight of colonialism, of being stripped of land, of cultural and actual murderous genocide with males executed, castrated, enslaved, of the mass-rape that has always accompanied wars, have left my people with deep psychosocial scars.  Like other, minor Indo-European ethnic groups, we have found ourselves a small, despised minority; our tell-tale accent and syntax influences our speach when speaking the colonists' language is often derided. As is our love of oratory, rhetorical flourish, and lyrical flights of fancy, all foreign to the newcomers more terse, utilitarian usage. Our love of language and poetry predates the newcomers arrival and as even our 'lower orders' relish extravagant wit, apothegms, and the telling of tales in which the truth never gets in the way of a good story, a story that will vary from tavern to tavern, gradually getting more and more of polish that adds to its effect on the local hearer who gnows [sic] the telling's the thing, the 'truth' secondary. All of which distinguishes us from our colonists, a more sober and restrained group often find our use of their language risibly alien. And that is what we are gnown as, we few survivors who survived the Germanic hordes that now rule, we, the indigenes are [g]nown as the 'foreigners' in the Earlier versions of our colonists [we remain unconquered, signed no treaties] bastard tongue. In our own language our country is gnown as 'land of the comrades', and each of us is a 'comrade'.
> But with our language and culture deliberately crushed and belittled, working as serfs on the _colons_  domains before the Industrial Revolution, and as wage slaves in the extremely dangerous work that ravaged the country of its mineral wealth, and left it a steep, barren windblown backwater. With postcolonial self-contempt, class _ressentiment_, and massive unemployment, and an ancient, historically ingrained taste for fermented beverages, and many other psychotropic agents in pagan days. Like the N.American First Nations, like the Australian aborigines, we inigenes crammed into the least valuable, harshest lands, turned inward for escape. If the outside world was stacked against us, our inner world was our own. And we have embraced psychoptropics with a fierce, self-destructive joy in self-annihilation, a Canadian psychologist said we reminded her natives in her country, trapped on 'reserves', and like us, anaesthetizing themselves from hard realities by a near pandemic, ferocious consumption of chemical comforts....
> Now, bored enough, or want more?



Not bored a bit! I find myself a tad jealous of the apparent ease of your flowing (floating?) words. 
"Please Sir (Ma'am?), may I have some more?"
Lol.... ;-)


----------



## abracadabra girl

SF Bay area, anyone else?


----------



## Gardens of green

Australian,but currently spend most of my time living in Amsterdam running our seed company,currently back in Australia for Mardigrass,then back to Europe


----------



## opi8s

Wow! What are you on? I want some


----------



## rlssux420

TN Kid here (age 23)


----------



## Jesika530

hey everyone, im a new member.. I live in redding, cali


----------



## Don'tfollowme

Australia


----------



## Rob benzo

Fargo ND. Where alcohol is king


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

I'm not new, but my location noted to the left is where i am residing at the moment lol 
Don't let me scare you new people, i joke around a lot.
Welcome to BL everyone, despite where you're from we all have one thing in common as of now: Bluelight.

-HOOD

(i am one of the small percentage that chose other on the poll, as hell isn't an option  im joking again.. i think)


----------



## rhonda5558

Hey y'all.  I am an Alabama girl.


----------



## Batmanrobyn13

San fernando valley- sylmar


----------



## shelbix

,,il chicago


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

any new member from Italy?


----------

